# 3G iPhone...



## Greg Alsobrook

I've been following stories on the 3G iPhone for a while now on sites like macrumors and engadget... If the features are anything like what is rumored (today especially), I will definitely be first in line to buy one... Today, the latest rumors are that it will have GPS, Video Conferencing, and Mobile TV capabilities... http://www.macrumors.com/2008/05/13/3g-iphone-with-gps-video-conferences-tv/

Looks like we may be getting close... the apple online store has now been 'out of stock' for several days now... http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...hop_iphone/family/iphone&sf=wHF2F2PHCCCX72KDY

Anyone else planning on upgrading or purchasing the 3G for the first time?


----------



## Koz

I've been following the stories closely, but doubt I will actually get one. At least not in the near term. I'm happy with my iPod Touch and my company paid cell phone. If I paid my own bill, I'd probably make the jump to AT&T and the 3g iPhone.


----------



## Jeigh

I was one of the "crazy ones" that lined up for the original iPhone. I'm planning on eBay'ing this one to help fund the 3G version.

Like you, I'm following all the 3G iPhone rumors and stories. Apple sure knows how to hook us in. BRB, must drink more Kool Aid.


----------



## tcusta00

I've been seriously contemplating iPhone since my corporate IT morons (errr, sorry, gurus) decided to make our intranet available on that and WinMo instead of Blackberry. GRRrrrrr. I may get one of the 2G versions if they drop in price with the 3G launch, but the keyboard thing and lack of push is really holding me back.


----------



## HighVoltage

Yep. My wife is already looking forward to inheriting my 16gb. GPS is on the top of my list of "must have's" for the next iPhone and one of the things that was missing that almost did not get me to purchase my current iPhone. 

I think that mobile TV part is a misplaced rumor based on Slingbox's efforts for V2.0 though. I am not entirely convinced Apple is going to implement it themselves for the next release.

I could care less about video conferencing. People have been trying to push that idea since the release of 2001 Space Odyssey more than 35 years ago and no one is biting. Just let it go... :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Yep, I will be getting mine. My wife get's my 8GB iPhone.

I won't stand in line but I plan on getting it hopefully on the first weekend.


----------



## turey22

I hate it that you cant send multimedia messages if you could i might already have one.


----------



## HighVoltage

turey22 said:


> I hate it that you cant send multimedia messages if you could i might already have one.


There is a way but it requires a jailbroken phone...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

turey22 said:


> I hate it that you cant send multimedia messages if you could i might already have one.


i thought that was a pain at first too... but i learned to live with emailing the photos...


----------



## Brandon428

I've been watching the news on the 2nd gen iphone too. I'm definitely upgrading to the new one. True GPS would be awesome and of course 3g. Watching videos on edge sucks. I've been using orb to watch tv on my iphone it looks great with wifi but not so great with edge. Edge is good don't get me wrong but 3g would be awesome. I heard they might be making the battery a larger capacity,but I don't think they will. I also heard its going to come out next month and with ATT subsidizing the cost the new models will come out with a 200.00 and 250.00 price tag of course only if you sign a 2 year contract.


----------



## ibglowin

Would love to have 16GB and GPS to boot. The nearest 3G towers are 100 miles away from me in Albuquerque for now......

But I still want one!


----------



## turey22

AirRocker said:


> i thought that was a pain at first too... but i learned to live with emailing the photos...


Yeah, i do that now that i have a blackberry but irs nice to at least have the option. Believe it or not but not everybody has an email so any pictures that i have sometimes i have to send it to them in a multimedia message.


----------



## turey22

HighVoltage said:


> There is a way but it requires a jailbroken phone...


Do you mean a hacked phone?


----------



## Brandon428

turey22 said:


> Do you mean a hacked phone?


A jailbroken Iphone is a hacked or unlocked phone.


----------



## HighVoltage

Brandon428 said:


> A jailbroken Iphone is a hacked or unlocked phone.


Jailbroken is hacked but not unlocked...Mine is jailbroke but still locked to ATT.


----------



## Lee L

I am defintely looking forward to this thing. My current contract runs out in June and I have been liking the iPhone for some time, just waiting the contract out. Looks like some sweet timing that the newer version seems to be coming out now.


----------



## HighVoltage

Brandon428 said:


> Does yours ever crash when using safari?


OK this has now entered thread jacking territory...sorry AirRocker.

You mean dumped back onto the Spring/Summerboard? yes. Crashed as is total reboot? <knock-on-wood> No. I havent had a reboot issue since I stopped trying to change the ssh password. :lol: 
</threadjack>

PM if you have any more questions.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please be a little kinder to each other, ok?


----------



## HighVoltage

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please be a little kinder to each other, ok?


Thanks Stuart, no problem.


----------



## DCSholtis

I would consider the 3G iPhone, have heard there would be an announcement in June. My contract with T-Mobile ends in October so I wouldn't be able to purchase/switch till then as I have no interest in paying the penalty to break the contract. BTW AirRocker I have also heard that AT&Ts online stores are sold out as well.


----------



## HighVoltage

DCSholtis said:


> I would consider the 3G iPhone, have heard there would be an announcement in June. My contract with T-Mobile ends in October so I wouldn't be able to purchase/switch till then as I have no interest in paying the penalty to break the contract. BTW AirRocker I have also heard that AT&Ts online stores are sold out as well.


It is possible to use an iPhone on any GSM capable network...


----------



## JM Anthony

I'm also a likely candidate. I held off initially, but with a summer of motorcycle touring coming up, an iPhone would come in handy. Besides, I'm worth it!

John


----------



## coltonjared

I've been wanting to buy a iPhone but the only service in my area is Alltel which I'm with and Cellular One which I wont go to


----------



## turey22

coltonjared said:


> I've been wanting to buy a iPhone but the only service in my area is Alltel which I'm with and Cellular One which I wont go to


I heard Alltel was the worst services ever.


----------



## ibglowin

There is no ATT coverage where I live so I activated using a friends address 30 miles away in Santa fe, NM. If you try my home address it will not activate. I have a huge Verizon tower 1 mile away from the house. I get 5 bars with my iphone and my edge works perfectly. I only use 100 minutes a month out of my 450 peak. You have to be careful if your roaming minutes exceed 50% of your billed minutes or they can cancel you. I believe Alltel uses the same towers as Verizon so you should be able to get a good signal as long as you do like I did. Use a qualiifed address to activate and then your real address as the billing and you should be good to go.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

turey22 said:


> I heard Alltel was the worst services ever.


I had Alltel when I went to college in Texas... The coverage was decent... but they nickel & dime the crap out of you...


----------



## LarryFlowers

AirRocker said:


> I've been following stories on the 3G iPhone for a while now on sites like macrumors and engadget... If the features are anything like what is rumored (today especially), I will definitely be first in line to buy one... Today, the latest rumors are that it will have GPS, Video Conferencing, and Mobile TV capabilities... http://www.macrumors.com/2008/05/13/3g-iphone-with-gps-video-conferences-tv/
> 
> Looks like we may be getting close... the apple online store has now been 'out of stock' for several days now... http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...hop_iphone/family/iphone&sf=wHF2F2PHCCCX72KDY
> 
> Anyone else planning on upgrading or purchasing the 3G for the first time?


iPhone? What's an iPhone?


----------



## LarryFlowers

For those of you desiring an iPhone...

You might waht to look at the HTC Diamond http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/05/06/htc-touch-diamond-hands-on/

This will be my next mobile phone!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

This looks promising... http://gizmodo.com/391960/iphone-3g-launch-date-confirmed


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

This will be a very cool feature if it holds true... http://www.appleinsider.com/article...0_beta_adds_geo_tagging_to_camera_photos.html


----------



## HighVoltage

AirRocker said:


> This will be a very cool feature if it holds true... http://www.appleinsider.com/article...0_beta_adds_geo_tagging_to_camera_photos.html


Have you tried out Geopedia? Similiar idea about using your current location.. Its actually pretty intertesting, moreso if you travel in the States.

http://www.appleiphoneschool.com/2008/03/26/geopedia-011/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Today's the big day!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

The conference starts at 10 PDT....

Here are a couple of live blogs for anyone interested...

http://www.macrumorslive.com/
http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Chris Blount

$199 for the iPhone 3G! Gotta love it!


----------



## HighVoltage

...with GPS! Finally....


----------



## tcusta00

Their plans for world domination are materializing.... muahhh haa haa










Check out the full stories at engadget: http://www.engadget.com/tag/3g iphone
Enter: Category Killer. It just may make me jump from BB.


----------



## Lee L

This could not work out more perfectly for me. My current contract is up mid-June (I need to call and double check the exact day) so I will be able to go off contract for a few days until I can get one. $299 for 16gb is way below what I thought. I only hope ATT does not do something wacky and jack up pricing drastically for the service.

It also sucks for anyone who bought an iPhone last month. I almost wonder if that is part of the reason to sell out everywhere a month in advance. It gets people beyond the free return date.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I'm disappointed that it seems to be lacking a couple of the rumored features... but oh well... I'll still buy one...


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> Their plans for world domination are materializing.... muahhh haa haa


No kidding. Steve Jobs will be a master of the universe sooner rather than later. 

I will probably be getting the 16GB version. Can't wait until July 11!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> I will probably be getting the 16GB version. Can't wait until July 11!!!


yep... me too... i'm getting the black one and my wife is getting the white one...


----------



## DCSholtis

I'll have to wait till my T-Mobile contract is up in October but I'm thinking a nice iPhone for a Christmas present for myself might be in the offing.


----------



## Sirshagg

Looks cool. I'll get one when they up it to 32gb so I can loose the ipod. No point carrying two of these thing around and I just couldn't bare to cut my music library in half.


----------



## coltonjared

turey22 said:


> I heard Alltel was the worst services ever.


The service is bad if your a prepaid customer like me, the phone wont call out when I'm roaming but I can text and have someone call me back when I roaming and they don't help you at all if you have a problem with the phone. I just bought my 3rd phone because the first one had a short and they wouldn't help me the second one bricked after installing a weather app demo so I just bought a v3c razr on ebay


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> I'm disappointed that it seems to be lacking a couple of the rumored features... but oh well... I'll still buy one...


What else were you looking for?


----------



## ibglowin

Activation is in store only on iPhone 2.0 (no more jailbraking)
Phone is subsidized by $200 but......
3G dataplan is now $30 instead of $20 a month.

Net increase is $40 over 2 year contract. Somehow they turned a discount into an price increase! I may hold onto my 8GB iphone 1.0 as there is no 3G in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> Activation is in store only on iPhone 2.0 (no more jailbraking)
> Phone is subsidized by $200 but......
> 3G dataplan is now $30 instead of $20 a month.
> 
> Net increase is $40 over 2 year contract. Somehow they turned a discount into an price increase! I may hold onto my 8GB iphone 1.0 as there is no 3G in our neck of the woods.


Yeah. The more details I hear, the more disappointed I'm getting. People who are in the middle of a AT&T contract with another phone (not an iPhone ) are especially getting screwed.

I guess I will reserve judgement until all details are revealed but man, not everyone will be happy on this one.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> What else were you looking for?


I was hoping for a built in camera on the front for video conferencing... Mobile TV capabilities... Copy/Paste... And MMS...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah. The more details I hear, the more disappointed I'm getting. People who are in the middle of a AT&T contract with another phone (not an iPhone ) are especially getting screwed.
> 
> I guess I will reserve judgement until all details are revealed but man, not everyone will be happy on this one.


What all have you heard Chris? I tried doing some research today but couldn't find much. I signed up for AT&T about 8 months ago. Any idea how this is gonna work for me?


----------



## TheGreatLogan

hey! iphone? have you heard of the hiphone? you have to check this out


----------



## mhendrixsr

Slick next-gen phone but even with my love for new toys its a no-go for me as long as it comes with AT&T.


----------



## The_Kiwi_Audio_Guy

[quote - from thread starter - Air Rocker]..
Anyone else planning on upgrading or purchasing the 3G for the first time?
[unquote]

Well actually - no - thanks people... 
As here in NZ - we only have a FEW "SELECT" PROVIDERS... some whom have "gone" over to the newer 3g network severs... but me - I think I'll just stay with the old solid feel - of my Nokia 3205 camera ph, wap capability, internet browsing & emailing, and multimedia capable, txting, has an FM radio - if they actually 'tyransmitted" something into our "valley"; hell I can even "sometimes" get a fgew bars UP to hold a decent phonecall...???
... thus am well satisfied - WITHOUT 3G.

(which I believe was the original THREAD here - & not "who" gives better service?)


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> What all have you heard Chris? I tried doing some research today but couldn't find much. I signed up for AT&T about 8 months ago. Any idea how this is gonna work for me?


From what I understand is if you already have an AT&T plan with a different subsidized phone (like a TREO), you won't be able to upgrade. The original iPhone had no subsidy so anyone with the EDGE iPhone can upgrade whenever they want.

Basically, there is no more revenue sharing with Apple. AT&T is treating the 3G iPhone more like a traditional phone plan by subsidizing the phone and forcing you to sign and new 2 year agreement (it will not extend your current agreement). Once you get a 3G iPhone, you are stuck for 2 years with the phone and the plan.

There is more in this article: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/...e-will-move-iphones-to-mass-market/index.html

With that said though, I have heard of people upgrading their phones with AT&T in the middle of their contract without paying penalties. I guess we will see.


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> From what I understand is if you already have an AT&T plan with a different subsidized phone (like a TREO), you won't be able to upgrade. The original iPhone had no subsidy so anyone with the EDGE iPhone can upgrade whenever they want.
> 
> Basically, there is no more revenue sharing with Apple. AT&T is treating the 3G iPhone more like a traditional phone plan by subsidizing the phone and forcing you to sign and new 2 year agreement (it will not extend your current agreement). Once you get a 3G iPhone, you are stuck for 2 years with the phone and the plan.
> 
> There is more in this article: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/...e-will-move-iphones-to-mass-market/index.html
> 
> With that said though, I have heard of people upgrading their phones with AT&T in the middle of their contract without paying penalties. I guess we will see.


I think that last bit depends on the customer, payment history, and reason for the upgrade. I have been upgraded mid-contract in the past but I believe it was allowed because I had serious issues with a phone (three warranty exchanges in a short time) and have a perfect payment history on my >$100/month 5 year old account.


----------



## Button Pusher

How do we find out if the AT&T service in our area is 3G?


----------



## ibglowin

Use their coverage map (on the AT&T website) and tick the 3G coverage box


----------



## Button Pusher

ibglowin said:


> Use their coverage map (on the AT&T website) and tick the 3G coverage box


Thanks Mike. I will check it out.


----------



## HighVoltage

They usually only make a a big deal about it if you "downgrade" your account, i.e spend less $$ every month. Most people would have to "upgrade" their account to the $30 data plan, even existing iPhone users for the new iPhone and it will extended your contract by 2 years from the activation date except for those who purchased one after May 26th.

The GPS included is ok, the good news about it is the Tom Tom announcement about a turn-by-turn application all ready to go.

I have no desire for a video phone. I dont think some people would appreciate the gestures I might make while they are babbling, err speaking.  

The crippled bluetooth (no A2DP) still stinks and the lack of Flash for Safari is a disappointment.


----------



## dmurphy

Unfortunately, this still isn't a CDMA phone, so I'm not interested.

*It's the network.*

I love Apple, and love my Macs, but the iPhone isn't interesting until it's Verizon-compatible for me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dmurphy said:


> Unfortunately, this still isn't a CDMA phone, so I'm not interested.
> 
> *It's the network.*
> 
> I love Apple, and love my Macs, but the iPhone isn't interesting until it's Verizon-compatible for me.


And to think... Verizon turned it down... :nono2:

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2007-01-28-verizon-iphone_x.htm


----------



## dmurphy

AirRocker said:


> And to think... Verizon turned it down... :nono2:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2007-01-28-verizon-iphone_x.htm


It was - at least my understanding - the revenue sharing agreement that really broke the deal.

If you give Apple a deal to get a piece of the monthly ARPU (average revenue per user), what's to stop Motorola, LG, Samsung, etc. from demanding the same? Next thing you know, everyone's got a chunk of your monthly ARPU.

I wouldn't have agreed either.... but now that AT&T and Apple changed their agreement such that there is no revenue share anymore, well, that changes everything


----------



## tcusta00

dmurphy said:


> It was - at least my understanding - the revenue sharing agreement that really broke the deal.
> 
> If you give Apple a deal to get a piece of the monthly ARPU (average revenue per user), what's to stop Motorola, LG, Samsung, etc. from demanding the same? Next thing you know, everyone's got a chunk of your monthly ARPU.
> 
> I wouldn't have agreed either.... but now that AT&T and Apple changed their agreement such that there is no revenue share anymore, well, that changes everything


I guess AT&T was able to see the forest for the trees. It may have been written or assumed that if AT&T took the risk of being the carrier to launch it and assume some of the marketing costs involved in a new product launch (including sharing some of the revenue) then they would eventually be able to rewrite the contract down the line. Here we are down the line and Verizon is kicking itself.


----------



## cclement

Button Pusher said:


> Thanks Mike. I will check it out.


This should help find att 3G coverage:

http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/popUp_3g.jsp


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> Here we are down the line and Verizon is kicking itself.


I would think so.... Because from the outside looking in... it sure does appear to be a dumb move...


----------



## apexmi

Personally I have no interest in the iPhone, Got a Motorola Q9 Global a couple months ago when my razr died and love it, It does everything I need, Web, email, GPS


----------



## Button Pusher

cclement said:


> This should help find att 3G coverage:
> 
> http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/popUp_3g.jsp


Thank you for that link. That spells it out for a dummy like me.


----------



## dmurphy

AirRocker said:


> I would think so.... Because from the outside looking in... it sure does appear to be a dumb move...


You'd think that, but it's not necessarily so.

Check out Verizon Wireless' fundamentals. Customer adds are up, ARPU is up, profit margin is up, nothing much to complain about there. AT&T usually adds more customers per quarter, but more than half of them are either pre-paid or reseller-based. Verizon Wireless has -- and has had for a while now -- more regular, post-paid, normal-on-a-contract type customers. And they grow that base much quicker than AT&T does.

It just isn't as much of an impact to the bottom line as we'd all like to believe ...

It won't matter by the time 4G gets here, since both AT&T and Verizon Wireless will be using the same technology (LTE) ...


----------



## tcusta00

dmurphy said:


> You'd think that, but it's not necessarily so.
> 
> Check out Verizon Wireless' fundamentals. Customer adds are up, ARPU is up, profit margin is up, nothing much to complain about there. AT&T usually adds more customers per quarter, but more than half of them are either pre-paid or reseller-based. Verizon Wireless has -- and has had for a while now -- more regular, post-paid, normal-on-a-contract type customers. And they grow that base much quicker than AT&T does.
> 
> It just isn't as much of an impact to the bottom line as we'd all like to believe ...
> 
> It won't matter by the time 4G gets here, since both AT&T and Verizon Wireless will be using the same technology (LTE) ...


Verizon wouldn't have loved to get the iPhone under the terms that AT&T has it now (2.0)? I know Verizon is doing fine without the iPhone, but I've also never heard anyone complain about too much profit. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.macworld.com/article/133859/2008/06/iphone_forecast.html



> Apple has priced the new iPhone 3G at the sweet spot of demand and *will likely ship 18 million of the handsets this year*, said an analyst that covers the contract manufacturer responsible for producing the device.
> 
> "The higher expectation on the 3G iPhone reflects attractive prices and a broader distribution channel (availability at ~70 countries)," wrote Jenny Lai, analyst at CLSA Emerging Markets, in a report. "The newly added white color for the 3G iPhone also bodes well to consumers," she added.


----------



## Chris Blount

HighVoltage said:


> existing iPhone users for the new iPhone and it will extended your contract by 2 years from the activation date except for those who purchased one after May 26th.


That is not what I heard. If you are an existing iPhone user you will enter a NEW contract and the old contract will be null and void. It will not extend your current iPhone contract.


----------



## dmurphy

tcusta00 said:


> Verizon wouldn't have loved to get the iPhone under the terms that AT&T has it now (2.0)? I know Verizon is doing fine without the iPhone, but I've also never heard anyone complain about too much profit. :lol:


Oh of course they'd take the -current- situation!!

But the original proposal - Apple to VZW:
* We want to sell a device. We won't show it to you until we've signed the deal.
* We want a piece of your ARPU
* We support it - you won't. If your customer has an issue, you can't help them.
* We'll sell it in our stores, and you in yours. Shut out all of your other channels.
* It has our software, and none of yours.
* Your VCast Music? Throw it away. (not that it's any good...)
* Your VZNavigator? Punt that too. (... but this is awesome!)
* Oh, and you'll sell it for what we tell you to, with a service price we tell you also.

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be to anxious to sign up for that if I were Denny Strigl ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cclement said:


> This should help find att 3G coverage:
> 
> http://www.wireless.att.com/coverageviewer/popUp_3g.jsp


I take issue with that coverage map as I find that it is inaccurate in the areas in which I live and work. 3G service is extremely spotty in the Inland Empire region of Southern California, and even voice service seems overtaxed during rush hour on major freeways.

My advice to anyone looking to buy an advanced cell phone is to find someone who has a phone with the same capabilities and drive around with him in places you'll likely use those services.


----------



## tcusta00

dmurphy said:


> Oh of course they'd take the -current- situation!!
> 
> But the original proposal - Apple to VZW:
> * We want to sell a device. We won't show it to you until we've signed the deal.
> * We want a piece of your ARPU
> * We support it - you won't. If your customer has an issue, you can't help them.
> * We'll sell it in our stores, and you in yours. Shut out all of your other channels.
> * It has our software, and none of yours.
> * Your VCast Music? Throw it away. (not that it's any good...)
> * Your VZNavigator? Punt that too. (... but this is awesome!)
> * Oh, and you'll sell it for what we tell you to, with a service price we tell you also.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I wouldn't be to anxious to sign up for that if I were Denny Strigl ...


You forgot two parts:

1) We're Apple and everything we've touched in the past 5 years has turned to gold and 
2) We're as fully invested in this thing as you will be - stick with us and we're in it together. It's an investment.

I've never personally heard of any guaranteed investment where it wasn't give a little, get a little.


----------



## dmurphy

tcusta00 said:


> You forgot two parts:
> 
> 1) We're Apple and everything we've touched in the past 5 years has turned to gold and
> 2) We're as fully invested in this thing as you will be - stick with us and we're in it together. It's an investment.
> 
> I've never personally heard of any guaranteed investment where it wasn't give a little, get a little.


Of course, I know that, and as a former VZW employee, let me tell you, I was disappointed when I heard AT&T was getting the iPhone too.... but I understand where the decision-making comes from.


----------



## Lee L

I would also bet that Verizon took exception to their inability to lock the iPhone down to use their crappy services. If they let one phone out of it, I bet it would cause a revolt. They love ruining perfectly good phones with their own horrible firmware.


----------



## dmurphy

Lee L said:


> I would also bet that Verizon took exception to their inability to lock the iPhone down to use their crappy services. If they let one phone out of it, I bet it would cause a revolt. They love ruining perfectly good phones with their own horrible firmware.


Oy vey - here we go again ...

Show me a smartphone (PDA, etc.) that has been 'locked down' on the VZW network.

Not the Moto Q.
Not the BlackBerries.
Not the Treos.
Not the XV6900.


----------



## HighVoltage

Chris Blount said:


> That is not what I heard. If you are an existing iPhone user you will enter a NEW contract and the old contract will be null and void. It will not extend your current iPhone contract.


Sorry, I did not mean to imply that it would add on to your existing contract, it is a new contract. However if you purchased an iPhone after the 27th you can return it and get the new one for free (+ maybe 10% re-stocking) .


----------



## Chris Blount

HighVoltage said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to imply that it would add on to your existing contract, it is a new contract. However if you purchased an iPhone after the 27th you can return it and get the new one for free (+ maybe 10% re-stocking) .


Ah, OK. That is what I thought you meant but I wasn't sure. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Lee L

dmurphy said:


> Oy vey - here we go again ...
> 
> Show me a smartphone (PDA, etc.) that has been 'locked down' on the VZW network.
> 
> Not the Moto Q.
> Not the BlackBerries.
> Not the Treos.
> Not the XV6900.


Well, I will admit have never used a smartphone on Verizon, only some older models and RAZRs which most definitely were crippled compared to what they were capable of or what was available on other carriers. Giving a RAZR the same interface that your phones used 5 or 6 years ago is assinine.

As far as smart phones are you telling me that Verizon has not done anything to the bluetooth to dissalow file sharing over that profile? If so, then I will freely admit I was at least partly wrong.


----------



## ibglowin

They are the Goliath in these parts no doubt but their tactics of basically "renting" your ringtones, music videos and games (non transferable to even a new phone of the same make and model) when you "buy" them cost them our business. This family is in the process of moving all our members over to AT&T. The instore customer service was hands down better than Verizon as well. We had been with Verizon since cell phone service was invented back in the 80's.....

Bottom line Verizon doesn't care much any more about keeping long time customers.



dmurphy said:


> You'd think that, but it's not necessarily so.
> 
> Check out Verizon Wireless' fundamentals. Customer adds are up, ARPU is up, profit margin is up, nothing much to complain about there. AT&T usually adds more customers per quarter, but more than half of them are either pre-paid or reseller-based. Verizon Wireless has -- and has had for a while now -- more regular, post-paid, normal-on-a-contract type customers. And they grow that base much quicker than AT&T does.
> 
> It just isn't as much of an impact to the bottom line as we'd all like to believe ...
> 
> It won't matter by the time 4G gets here, since both AT&T and Verizon Wireless will be using the same technology (LTE) ...


----------



## HighVoltage

Lee L said:


> Well, I will admit have never used a smartphone on Verizon, only some older models and RAZRs which most definitely were crippled compared to what they were capable of or what was available on other carriers. Giving a RAZR the same interface that your phones used 5 or 6 years ago is assinine.
> 
> As far as smart phones are you telling me that Verizon has not done anything to the bluetooth to dissalow file sharing over that profile? If so, then I will freely admit I was at least partly wrong.


Virtually all providers cripple the bluetooth to some extent however it should be noted in the case of the iPhone this was done by the manufacturer themselves and not the provider. In most cases you could hack the feature back onto the phone, in the case of the iPhone it would seem that part of the profile (OBEX) is simply non-existent.


----------



## DCSholtis

http://gear.ign.com/articles/880/880565p1.html



> The iPhone 3G will be activated on existing AT&T voice rate plans, but new data plans have been created for the 3G device.
> 
> All iPhone 3G customers are required to have one of the new data plans and qualifying voice plan.
> Customers intending to use the iPhone 3G for access to corporate e-mail, business applications, or access to corporate intranet are required to activate with Enterprise Data Plan for iPhone.
> The 2G data rate plans will remain available for 2G devices until further notice.
> IRU service discounts for both voice and data pans will apply to iPhone 3G, but not 2G iPhone.
> CRU service discounts for voice and data will apply to both 2G and 3G, when on a qualifying data plan.
> IRUs will not get a discount on device purchase for 2G or iPhone 3Gs.
> Data Pricing will be as follows:
> Consumer Data Plan (must be added to qualified voice plan):
> $30 - Unlimited Data (E-mail/Web), includes Visual Voicemail


----------



## Lee L

What are IRU and CRU discounts? 

My wife's company had a discount deal with ATT so that employees could get a break on their personal phone, but it did not apply to iPhone plans. Is that changing now or is that only for actual corporate plans?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, thats changing now but they have not released the discount amount as far as I know.



Lee L said:


> What are IRU and CRU discounts?
> 
> My wife's company had a discount deal with ATT so that employees could get a break on their personal phone, but it did not apply to iPhone plans. Is that changing now or is that only for actual corporate plans?


----------



## Chris Blount

I heard a rumor today that the un-subsidized cost of the 8GB 3G iphone will be $299. That was from a AT&T representative with a memo that will eventually be released to the public. For what it's worth.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmm....

That doesn't add up as Engadget is reporting that the unsubsidized iPhone 3G will be priced at €499/€569 in Europe...

http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/12/unsubsidized-iphone-3g-priced-at-499-569-in-europe/


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> That doesn't add up as Engadget is reporting that the unsubsidized iPhone 3G will be priced at €499/€569 in Europe...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/12/unsubsidized-iphone-3g-priced-at-499-569-in-europe/


Yep, well AT&T reps have been wrong before.


----------



## JM Anthony

ibglowin said:


> Yes, thats changing now but they have not released the discount amount as far as I know.


Excellent! With four of us an AT&T plan at discounted rates, one of the stumbling blocks to my getting an iPhone was losing that benefit. Glad to hear I'll still be able to get it with the 3G version.

John


----------



## tcusta00

Just announced today: AT&T will sell no-contract iPhone for extra $400

And...



> Also Tuesday, AT&T revealed that the iPhones will go on sale at 8 a.m. local time on July 11. Last year's iPhone launch, which happened in the evening, had Apple devotees camping outside stores in anticipation.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll be making that leap to the dark side... can't resist it now that it's got everything my BB has, plus access to my corporate network. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Chris Blount

I will either be in line on Friday July 11 or at least be in the store by Saturday. Hope they have one left for me.


----------



## Clark143

turey22 said:


> I heard Alltel was the worst services ever.


You heard wrong. Atleast IMO. Alltel's the best I have had. (had VZ back in the BAM days and Bellsouth (pre AT&T / Cingular). Services such as My Circle (change'em anytime), Anytime Rate Plan Changes (with no new contract) and America's Largest Network (about 100K sq miles more than VZ).

Of course, VZ is about to buy them up and ruin all the goodies most likely. Networks should still be great, but the offerings will probably take a fall.

The only thing holding true so far with the merger is you will keep whatever plan you are on for atleast the contract you signed. When this merger goes through, I'm down for a new phone which will lock my "My Circle" in for another two years.

Consumer Reports ranks Alltel very good (last two years that I saw the issue). JD Powers just gave them a few awards for service as well. Alltel is currently launching EVDO Rev A as well. Charlotte (where I'm at) picks it up this month (gotta get me a new data card however to find that new speed!)

Also, Alltel is the number 1 roaming partner for the other guys (VZ, T-Mobile, AT&T, and Sprint). I found that odd, until I found out that Alltel owns alot of GSM across the midwest and west that they don't use for themselves.


----------



## LarryFlowers

tcusta00 said:


> Just announced today: AT&T will sell no-contract iPhone for extra $400
> 
> And...
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll be making that leap to the dark side... can't resist it now that it's got everything my BB has, plus access to my corporate network. Whodathunkit?


The shame of it all... :nono2: AirRocker.. Chris... now you...


----------



## tcusta00

LarryFlowers said:


> The shame of it all... :nono2: AirRocker.. Chris... now you...


I'm sorry, it was there, I was drunk... the smooth glossy black casing, the big bright screen, the connectivity to my network (which my BB can't do, by the way, believe it or not)... <sniff> <sniff> I just couldn't keep my hands off of it.  :crying_sa Why does it feel so right if it's so wrong, huh? Huh? You don't know me!

:lol:


----------



## Phil T

Repeat after me, It is not your fault. It is not your fault.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

A buddy of mine sent me this article last night... http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/23890

Looks like if you're under contract it's gonna cost you bigtime... a $200 "early upgrade fee"... and even if you're NOT under contract, you still have to pay an $18 "upgrade fee"... what is that garbage about??


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> "... and even if you're NOT under contract, you still have to pay an $18 "upgrade fee"... what is that garbage about??


Because you and I are willing to pay it. :nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> Because you and I are willing to pay it. :nono2:


Well, yeah... but still... :lol:

I'm still under contract though... I just signed up with ATT about a year ago... I'm hoping maybe I can get mine swapped out... my screen is messed up... and my wife's iphone is still in perfect shape... so we should be able to sell hers on ebay... since the new ones have to be activated in store, they can't be used with other carriers... so the original iphone is still pretty valuable...


----------



## dengland

I will be swinging by the ATT store come Friday morning deciding if the line is too long to get out of the car ..... (OK, that was my tie in to this topic).

Will I have to keep my HDVR2's forever to feed content to my new 3G iPhone? 

Does anybody think the Mediashare stuff will ever be able to get provide personal media player resolution/bitrate content to a user's device?


----------



## JM Anthony

AirRocker said:


> A buddy of mine sent me this article last night... http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/23890
> 
> Looks like if you're under contract it's gonna cost you bigtime... a $200 "early upgrade fee"... and even if you're NOT under contract, you still have to pay an $18 "upgrade fee"... what is that garbage about??





tcusta00 said:


> Because you and I are willing to pay it. :nono2:


While you're not likely to get the fee waived in store, if you call one of their CSRs after the transaction, you may fare better. At least I did.

When asked why they charged this fee, I was told, "because all of the other cell phone companies do" to which I replied, "well, I only care about your practices."

John


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Well... I've got some awesome news... if it's true... :grin:

I just got off the phone with a very knowledgeable and friendly CSR in the iPhone support department @ AT&T... she informed me that current iPhone owners are eligible for the early upgrade... as long as you haven't gotten a phone at a 2 year contract price in the last two years... you can get the new iPhone at the discounted price... only having to pay the $18 upgrade fee... 

I am now much more excited and may go ahead and take the day off work Friday to snag me one...


----------



## LarryFlowers

AirRocker said:


> Well... I've got some awesome news... if it's true... :grin:
> 
> I just got off the phone with a very knowledgeable and friendly CSR in the iPhone support department @ AT&T... she informed me that current iPhone owners are eligible for the early upgrade... as long as you haven't gotten a phone at a 2 year contract price in the last two years... you can get the new iPhone at the discounted price... only having to pay the $18 upgrade fee...
> 
> I am now much more excited and may go ahead and take the day off work Friday to snag me one...


I not sure who is worse, you with a new iPhone or me with a Beta anything :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> Well... I've got some awesome news... if it's true... :grin:
> 
> I just got off the phone with a very knowledgeable and friendly CSR in the iPhone support department @ AT&T... she informed me that current iPhone owners are eligible for the early upgrade... as long as you haven't gotten a phone at a 2 year contract price in the last two years... you can get the new iPhone at the discounted price... only having to pay the $18 upgrade fee...
> 
> I am now much more excited and may go ahead and take the day off work Friday to snag me one...


They open at 8 - you need a whole day for this? Oh wait, I forgot about the "I got a new toy and wanna play with it for hours on end" factor. :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers

tcusta00 said:


> They open at 8 - you need a whole day for this? Oh wait, I forgot about the "I got a new toy and wanna play with it for hours on end" factor. :lol:


There was some question in your mind that AirRocker would be working this Friday? It's bad enough he will probably have to charge it before he can use it much. Christmas in July for AirRocker!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

LarryFlowers said:


> Christmas in July for AirRocker!!


and tcusta00 too... don't forget I'm going over to the dark side... but I'm not taking off a whole day to do it. Then again, to you I'm already on the dark side with a Blackberry. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Button Pusher

Count me in too! I will be off Friday for another reason and I don't know if I can even make it to the AT&T store but I'am going to try to pick one up.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> They open at 8 - you need a whole day for this? Oh wait, I forgot about the "I got a new toy and wanna play with it for hours on end" factor. :lol:


Yeah... But I'll probably get there at 4 or 5am... then I'll need to play with the phone for a good 3 hours... then it'll be off to bed! :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

is it friday yet??


----------



## Chris Blount

AirRocker said:


> is it friday yet??


Yeah no kidding. I'm pumped. I will probably have mine on Friday.


----------



## tcusta00

Sheesh, AirRocker, you're about one standard deviation away from those nuts sitting in line in NYC outside the Apple Store since last week. :lol:


----------



## clueless

I manage a group that supports an Exchange system for 16k corporate users.

We have both a Blackberry Enterprise Server and a Goodlink Server so we can support Blackberries, Treos and Windows Mobile Devices centrally.

Not a day goes by that some self important person with his (or her) own budget doesn't call me and tell me we wants to get his email, calendar, etc. on his new iPhone.

After I politely tell him (or her) that we don't support iPhones they either:

Call my boss
Tell me we should be outsourced 
Get their local "IT guru" to set up a rule in Outlook to forward their mail to some personal email account they can get to with POP3.

Hopefully Goodlink will add support for the new iPhone.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

clueless said:


> I manage a group that supports an Exchange system for 16k corporate users.
> 
> We have both a Blackberry Enterprise Server and a Goodlink Server so we can support Blackberries, Treos and Windows Mobile Devices centrally.
> 
> Not a day goes by that some self important person with his (or her) own budget doesn't call me and tell me we wants to get his email, calendar, etc. on his new iPhone.
> 
> After I politely tell him (or her) that we don't support iPhones they either:
> 
> Call my boss
> Tell me we should be outsourced
> Get their local "IT guru" to set up a rule in Outlook to forward their mail to some personal email account they can get to with POP3.
> 
> Hopefully Goodlink will add support for the new iPhone.


Not really a good reason to hate the iPhone...

Nonetheless... here ya go... http://www.apple.com/iphone/enterprise/integration.html


----------



## tcusta00

clueless said:


> I manage a group that supports an Exchange system for 16k corporate users.
> 
> We have both a Blackberry Enterprise Server and a Goodlink Server so we can support Blackberries, Treos and Windows Mobile Devices centrally.
> 
> Not a day goes by that some self important person with his (or her) own budget doesn't call me and tell me we wants to get his email, calendar, etc. on his new iPhone.
> 
> After I politely tell him (or her) that we don't support iPhones they either:
> 
> Call my boss
> Tell me we should be outsourced
> Get their local "IT guru" to set up a rule in Outlook to forward their mail to some personal email account they can get to with POP3.
> 
> Hopefully Goodlink will add support for the new iPhone.


Yeah, you shouldn't exactly be hating the iPhone, you should be hating the people that call you and take out their misdirected anger on you. Now you're misdirecting your anger at the iPhone.


----------



## MikeW

There was a review on FBN this morning. One of the complaints about this phone is, once again, the battery. If you've used a 3g phone, you'll know that the standard battery will not make it through a day's use. 3g swallows up battery juice like crazy. I have an 8525 and inserted a humongous battery so that I can keep active sync running all day. You still don't have the option of carrying a spare battery or upgrading the existing one.


----------



## Chris Blount

MikeW said:


> There was a review on FBN this morning. One of the complaints about this phone is, once again, the battery. If you've used a 3g phone, you'll know that the standard battery will not make it through a day's use. 3g swallows up battery juice like crazy. I have an 8525 and inserted a humongous battery so that I can keep active sync running all day. You still don't have the option of carrying a spare battery or upgrading the existing one.


That's what I heard too. On the current iPhone, during normal use I turn off WiFi and anything else that sucks battery power. I can usually get about 2 days worth of usage.

The ability to turn off 3G will definitetly be a plus. I probably won't use 3G unless I'm surfing the net. Anything else (like active sync) should do fine on Edge.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

MobileMe Launch
7/9/2008, 6pm-12am PT


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I downloaded iTunes 7.7 this morning and checked out the app store... looks like some pretty cool stuff!


----------



## ibglowin

I see alot of $$$$ going out of my checking account this weekend!

Lots of cool games. Little on the high side. $10 for a 15MB game.

Love the slots game!


----------



## tcusta00

T-minus 21 hours 37 minutes.


----------



## Chris Blount

The 2.0 software is available now.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

You can also go ahead and download the 2.0 software for your current iPhone... http://www.appleinsider.com/article...are_v2_0_available_early_for_brave_users.html & http://www.macrumors.com/2008/07/10/iphone-2-0-firmware-5a347-available-early/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I also downloaded the new Apple TV software this morning... and it looks like they had me.com up sometime last night, but it's down again...


----------



## dshu82

Nice. Need to get home and dock that sucker.....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Alright... Off to bed... Gotta get up early!


----------



## Chris Blount

Man, I don't think I've seen this many online on any forum. Over 10,000 online over at MacRumors:

Currently Active Users: 10687 (1186 members and 9501 guests)


----------



## tcusta00

Stood in line for an hour and a half this morning... they ran out 10 people ahead of me in line.


----------



## Chris Blount

tcusta00 said:


> Stood in line for an hour and a half this morning... they ran out 10 people ahead of me in line.


Was it an Apple Store or ATT Store? The only time I can get out today is at lunch and I don't expect to get one today. I think most places will run out quickly.


----------



## Chris Blount

There is one consolation for those of us who have the old iPhones. The new 2.0 software is available on iTunes now. At least we will have something to play with while we wait for the 3G iPhone.


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> Was it an Apple Store or ATT Store? The only time I can get out today is at lunch and I don't expect to get one today. I think most places will run out quickly.


A local AT&T store - I have a feeling that my store didn't get a large allocation since it's not a big city store. Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Well... 

Doesn't one of you have this thing by now? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

LarryFlowers said:


> Well...
> 
> Doesn't one of you have this thing by now? :lol: :lol:


Hey peanut gallery... shhh! Isn't there a Windows device somewhere in need of help? :grin: :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers

OOPS THEY DID IT AGAIN!!!

Itunes Activation Servers in an instant replay of the last iPhone release have once again CRASHED.

iPhone users are being sent home UNACTIVATED!!

The word is that Apple is working on the situation and purchasers are being asked to activate thru iTunes later...

At least the phone will work!


----------



## LarryFlowers

tcusta00 said:


> Hey peanut gallery... shhh! Isn't there a Windows device somewhere in need of help? :grin: :lol:


Yeah... my primary PC. Looks like it is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## tcusta00

LarryFlowers said:


> OOPS THEY DID IT AGAIN!!!
> 
> Itunes Activation Servers in an instant replay of the last iPhone release have once again CRASHED.
> 
> iPhone users are being sent home UNACTIVATED!!
> 
> The word is that Apple is working on the situation and purchasers are being asked to activate thru iTunes later...
> 
> At least the phone will work!


You're loving this, huh? :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

LarryFlowers said:


> OOPS THEY DID IT AGAIN!!!
> 
> Itunes Activation Servers in an instant replay of the last iPhone release have once again CRASHED.


I would never have guessed that Apple is using Wintel servers. :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers

tcusta00 said:


> You're loving this, huh? :lol:


Yes... but only cause you guys are so excited! With one exception, I think Apple has addressed the major iPhone problems with this release. I understand the battery issue of replacement still remains, but otherwise it should be a great phone. Hopefully it will spur on some other manufacturers to head in the same direction... of course as the U.S. marketplace is the LAST place to get new models, it could be a while.



Sirshagg said:


> I would never have guessed that Apple is using Wintel servers. :lol:


If Apple is using Wintel Servers, don't blame them. They have had since the release of the first iPhone to address the problem!


----------



## LarryFlowers

tcusta00 said:


> You're loving this, huh? :lol:


Plus it means somewhere... AirRocker and Canis Lupus are cussing a blue streak!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

Just called two of my local Apple stores (in larger cities) and they've both confirmed plenty of stock, but plenty of line to go along with it. I asked the girl at the first store to estimate how many in line and she was too frazzled to even make a guess and the guy at the second store said "It's a big party here, you gotta come!" and then confirmed over 200 people in line. I'll wait, thank you very much. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00

LarryFlowers said:


> Plus it means somewhere... AirRocker and Canis Lupus are cussing a blue streak!! :lol: :lol:


I didn't think CL was getting a new one. Though I could have misunderstood. I hope they get 'em if they're standing in line.


----------



## drded

Let's see, Apple's first burst onto the public scene was portraying PC users as a bunch of lemmings. Look now at what they've become...

Dave


----------



## LarryFlowers

drded said:


> Let's see, Apple's first burst onto the public scene was portraying PC users as a bunch of lemmings. Look now at what they've become...
> 
> Dave


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Ok... Here's the story... :lol:

My wife and I got up at 4:15 this morning.. and was at the Apple Store a little before 5:00... a buddy of mine met us there... We were 13, 14, and 15th in line... A little boring towards the beginning, but we were surrounded by some pretty cool people in line... All of the local news stations were there... A couple just shooting some footage and the other two did live broadcasts... Which, by the way, dvr scheduler came in handy for  ... A local radio station also showed up and the guy was pretty funny... He kept getting behind the people doing interviews for the news and holding up a banner for his station... By about 6:45-7:00, the crowd really started to build.. I would say by about 7:00, there were approx. 100 people there... And by the time the store opened at 8, probably closer to 200...

At about 7:30, all of the Apple employees came out, with phones in hand, and went down the line letting people play with them... They also had bottled waters, juice, and Starbucks coffee... so that was pretty cool...

When the doors opened at 8, they only let in as many people as there were sales associates... Which wasn't a bad idea... Several people got sent away and weren't able to upgrade because they either weren't the primary account holder, or they were under a business account... After about 10-15 minutes, the 3 of us got put with a rep... the transaction went smoothly... no problems upgrading... but when it came time to activate, the problems began... :lol: ... at first, they thought it was just their computers, but then realized the whole iTunes activation system as a whole was very sketchy... My wife and I got ours activated finally, after about 45 minutes... We hung around with my buddy while they tried his for another 45 minutes or so... but he never could get his activated... And of course, purchasing it de-activated his old one...

You could tell all of the Apple employees were not thrilled with the way this was being done this year... They urged us several times to "let Apple and AT&T know how your experience was"... 

Overall, it was pretty fun... I've never really 'camped out' for anything like that before... My buddy also got interviewed by a news station inside the store... and should be on the 5 or 6:00 news tonight... The coffee and drinks were definitely welcomed... and all of the employees were very nice... 

Now it's time for a nap... Then I'll play with my new phone... 

Oh.. and by the way... I put my wife and my old iPhones on eBay two nights ago... for a 1 day auction... and got more than I ever imagined... Apparently, they are still very highly sought after... My old iPhone had just been swapped out under warranty because of a screen defect, so I basically had a brand new phone to sell... and I got $470 for it!!!! My wifes phone was about 8 months old, but still in very nice condition (it has been in a case the whole time) and hers went for $305... so not too shabby at all... definitely payed for our new ones...


----------



## Sirshagg

AirRocker said:


> Oh.. and by the way... I put my wife and my old iPhones on eBay two nights ago... for a 1 day auction... and got more than I ever imagined... Apparently, they are still very highly sought after... My old iPhone had just been swapped out under warranty because of a screen defect, so I basically had a brand new phone to sell... *and I got $470 for it!!!!* My wifes phone was about 8 months old, but still in very nice condition (it has been in a case the whole time) and *hers went for $305*... so not too shabby at all... definitely payed for our new ones...


----------



## LarryFlowers

AirRocker, I am truly thrilled you got your phones and were sucessful at the activation... Good Luck with them!


----------



## tcusta00

I'm thinking the chances of me getting an iPhone this weekend are slim to none unless I hike out to an Apple store. I just talked to three people at three different AT&T stores who all said they weren't sure if they're getting any more this weekend. Either they're fibbing to keep traffic down for their weekend shifts or they really aren't getting any more.

http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/07/10/att-iphone-3g-shipment-info/

I've never gotten caught up in the hype like this before but for some reason I did this time. Oh well. *sigh*


----------



## MikeW

:lol:


AirRocker said:


> Ok...
> 
> Oh.. and by the way... I put my wife and my old iPhones on eBay two nights ago... for a 1 day auction... and got more than I ever imagined...


How much did you get for your wife? I thought its illegal to sell spouses on e-bay
:lol:


----------



## Brandon428

I sold my old iphone on ebay for 470.00 too.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

MikeW said:


> :lol:
> 
> How much did you get for your wife? I thought its illegal to sell spouses on e-bay
> :lol:


!rolling

Wow... I was tired when I typed that... and I didn't read back over it... can you tell? :lol:


----------



## GutBomb

My wife and I woke up at 5:30 this morning and took the commuter rail into cambridge and waited in line for about 3 hours at the Cambridgeside Galleria Apple Store. I emerged victoriously with a brand new white 16GB Iphone 3G. I'm very happy with it, having upgraded from the older 16GB model.

While I was successful, it was such a crappy experience and I will never wait in a line for a product launch again.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, got my phone. Waited almost 4 hours and was probably number 70 in line. The activation itself didn't take long, it was the fact that a lot of customers came into the store trying to upgrade from another type of phone and arguing with the employees on how they can get the upgrade price ($199, $299). There were also customers who had to look at phones first which took up time.

The employees at the store really appreciate it when you go in there and know what you want (type of phone, color, upgrade plan, etc). It helps things go much quicker.

I must admit I forgot how fun it can be waiting in lines for stuff like this. I got to know the people around me very well. It's almost like a club house. We all have the same thing in common so it was easy to strike up a conversation. Good times.

So far I like the phone. I compared the screen to the old phone and I would swear it looks better. Clearer and brighter. The camera even seems better.

3G is definitely faster. Almost as good as Wi-Fi.

Best of luck if you want to get your hands on the 3G iPhone this weekend.


----------



## Drewg5

Well I stood in line today and 3 hours later I got my iPhone.. Man this one is nice just wish att did not play all the games like they do.


----------



## tfederov

Bought it today, should be in the store hopefully no later than Friday. I'm going to change our plan from national to the family talk. It'll end up costing us about 60 bucks more but we go from 900 to 1400 minutes plus I'm activating Enterprise Paging because that's what we use at work. With web mail from the office and Enterprise Paging, I can give them their Blackberry back and have more freedom with my own phone.


----------



## JM Anthony

Long lines and limited inventory caused me to regroup on my purchase plan. Rather than wait for hours in the morning to get nothing, I came back in the afternoon to no lines and AT&T staff who were happy to place my order with an expected 5 days for fulfillment. Sure it would have been nice to be in the initial launch, but a few days won't kill me. Glad you hear the positive reports from those of you who got yours on day 1!

John


----------



## sorahl

I'm gonna go over to the dark side and buy a pair of 3g iphones in october when we can 'upgrade'. They just announced an incredible discount plan for us AT&T employees which really makes these affordable for me.
looking forward to it!


----------



## tcusta00

JM Anthony said:


> Long lines and limited inventory caused me to regroup on my purchase plan. Rather than wait for hours in the morning to get nothing, I came back in the afternoon to no lines and AT&T staff who were happy to place my order with an expected 5 days for fulfillment. Sure it would have been nice to be in the initial launch, but a few days won't kill me. Glad you hear the positive reports from those of you who got yours on day 1!
> 
> John


How level-headed and down-to-earth of you! :eek2:

I must confess I did the same yesterday. I showed up at the local store yesterday morning when they opened (to a line 4 people deep) and they said they had none and didn't expect any until Monday. I decided to go the patient-person route and wait for my turn at home instead of in a line.


----------



## Brandon428

Yeah,I'm gonna wait too. No point in waiting for hours in line.


----------



## Nick

Delaying gratification...definitely, a sign of maturity!


----------



## tcusta00

Nick said:


> Delaying gratification...definitely, a sign of maturity!


I've been called worse.  :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> Delaying gratification...definitely, a sign of maturity!


You know what's funny is I wouldn't have traded yesterday's experience for anything. I genuinely had a great time. We all talked about our jobs, hobbies, family life and even politics.

Other shoppers were walking by saying we were crazy to be in line. We had to laugh because we have done the same to others in our situation. 

I will never do the overnight sleep thing but from now on I won't be quick to pass judgement on those who do. If you have some good people around you in lines like that, it's not so bad.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> You know what's funny is I wouldn't have traded yesterday's experience for anything. I genuinely had a great time. We all talked about our jobs, hobbies, family life and even politics.
> 
> Other shoppers were walking by saying we were crazy to be in line. We had to laugh because we have done the same to others in our situation.
> 
> I will never do the overnight sleep thing but from now on I won't be quick to pass judgement on those who do. If you have some good people around you in lines like that, it's not so bad.


I agree 100%... We were just talking about it again yesterday... It really was a fun experience...


----------



## Button Pusher

I had a prior committment on Friday and could not stand in line so I showed up at my local AT&T store at 6pm. They had only received 30 iphones and all were gone by 11am. I did the Direct Fulfillment thing,bought some accessories and am waiting. I'am an iphone newbie so I will probably have some dumb questions for you experts.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> I had a prior committment on Friday and could not stand in line so I showed up at my local AT&T store at 6pm. They had only received 30 iphones and all were gone by 11am. I did the Direct Fulfillment thing,bought some accessories and am waiting. I'am an iphone newbie so I will probably have some dumb questions for you experts.


Ask away!


----------



## Chris Blount

Button Pusher said:


> I'am an iphone newbie so I will probably have some dumb questions for you experts.


Not a problem. You will get much more personalized service here than on the large Apple blogs. 

As AirRocker said, Ask away!


----------



## dmurphy

Chris Blount said:


> Not a problem. You will get much more personalized service here than on the large Apple blogs.
> 
> As AirRocker said, Ask away!


Maybe it's time to carve an Apple support forum out of the generic Computer Talk forum ... ;-)


----------



## Lee L

I for one would love to see a nice easy primer on setting up iTunes as I have never owned and iPod or any other MP3 device.

Now, I have a special situation as I have my music digitized and I play it with a few devices (Xbox 360, HR20s, DSM-320 and directly on a couple of computers). Therefore, my file structure is set and nothing will be allowed to change or touch it. I have heard iTunes will, by default, try to move things around. Is this really the case and is it easy to make it play nice with my existing setup?


Any other hints for a first time user?


----------



## Chris Blount

dmurphy said:


> Maybe it's time to carve an Apple support forum out of the generic Computer Talk forum ... ;-)


Sounds like a great idea but it's something that we wouldn't do. DBSTalk is a satellite site first. Creating more off-topic forums would not be in our best interest. Besides, there are tons of really good Apple forums already out there.


----------



## Button Pusher

Thanks for the support guys. I will wait until get my hands on it before I let the dumb questions flow. I'am not called Button Pusher for nothing.


----------



## dmurphy

Chris Blount said:


> Sounds like a great idea but it's something that we wouldn't do. DBSTalk is a satellite site first. Creating more off-topic forums would not be in our best interest. Besides, there are tons of really good Apple forums already out there.


True enough! I also happen to be a member at one of those really good forums - the one related to reports about broadband ....


----------



## Button Pusher

Chris Blount said:


> Sounds like a great idea but it's something that we wouldn't do. DBSTalk is a satellite site first. Creating more off-topic forums would not be in our best interest. Besides, there are tons of really good Apple forums already out there.


Can you give me a link on a couple so I can read up. I have been to : discussions.apple.com/forum


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> Can you give me a link on a couple so I can read up. I have been to : discussions.apple.com/forum


The apple forums are good... but kinda busy and cluttered right now... and they have disabled their search feature at the moment to improve site performance... so it's hard to find anything...

Some of the other sites I like are:

www.macrumors.com & www.appleinsider.com


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I'm not impressed with the iPhones at all. I've seen them (the non-3g's) and played around with them but they do not impress me at all. I have AT&T Tilt (or HTC 8925) and feel that it is the best phone around. It does more than the iPhones with some similar features. I've tried the "keyboard" on the iPhone and I made a lot of typo's as compared to the tilt. Tilt are the BEST phones around!


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks for sharing that......


----------



## tcusta00

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I'm not impressed with the iPhones at all. I've seen them (the non-3g's) and played around with them but they do not impress me at all. I have AT&T Tilt (or HTC 8925) and feel that it is the best phone around. It does more than the iPhones with some similar features. I've tried the "keyboard" on the iPhone and I made a lot of typo's as compared to the tilt. Tilt are the BEST phones around!


I had an HTC phone once. Briefly. I still walk crooked and go to a chiropractor to correct my own bodily tilt from the giant 5 pound slab in my pocket. The software was questionable and the form factor was clunky. :lol:


----------



## HighVoltage

LarryFlowers said:


> I understand the battery issue of replacement still remains, but otherwise it should be a great phone.


Well at least this time it isnt soldered into place...


----------



## JM Anthony

It's been a wee bit frustrating to get the straight scoop on how long those of us who went the "direct fulfillment" route will have to wait until our iPhones finally arrive. When I ordered mine on Friday, I was told 5 to 7 days. Yesterday when I phoned AT&T for an update I was told 10 to 14 days. I'm sure the sales and customer support staffs are still slammed given how greatly demand seems to have outstripped supply (once again), but you would think they would have learned a bit more from last year's initial plunge. Oh, well, if nothing else, I can track my progress through my credit card charges as my card doesn't actually get hit (or so they tell me) until my unit ships.

John


----------



## ibglowin

Hi John,

I almost ordered one as well from our local ATT store on Friday. Decided to just wait a week or so and see how things flush out. They got about 50 in last friday and they were gone in an hour. Please let us know when you get yours. It seems some people who ordered on Friday are actually getting them this week according to a thread on macrumors.com.



JM Anthony said:


> It's been a wee bit frustrating to get the straight scoop on how long those of us who went the "direct fulfillment" route will have to wait until our iPhones finally arrive. When I ordered mine on Friday, I was told 5 to 7 days. Yesterday when I phoned AT&T for an update I was told 10 to 14 days. I'm sure the sales and customer support staffs are still slammed given how greatly demand seems to have outstripped supply (once again), but you would think they would have learned a bit more from last year's initial plunge. Oh, well, if nothing else, I can track my progress through my credit card charges as my card doesn't actually get hit (or so they tell me) until my unit ships.
> 
> John


----------



## ibglowin

Here is a place that will replace your iPhone (or iPod) battery for a lot less than Apple.

$20 for the battery plus $25 for installation plus shipping. Chris B. can just walk in and wait should he ever need it as its right there in San Antonio!

http://www.ipodjuice.com/



HighVoltage said:


> Well at least this time it isnt soldered into place...


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> Here is a place that will replace your iPhone (or iPod) battery for a lot less than Apple.
> 
> $20 for the battery plus $25 for installation plus shipping. Chris B. can just walk in and wait should he ever need it as its right there in San Antonio!
> 
> http://www.ipodjuice.com/


Interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Now we can all just send our iPhones to Chris when the battery needs replacing and he can take them in for us...


----------



## Button Pusher

I'am still waiting for my iphone thru Direct Fulfillment.The order status says it is not backordered now.We'll see.


----------



## tcusta00

Button Pusher said:


> I'am still waiting for my iphone thru Direct Fulfillment.The order status says it is not backordered now.We'll see.


Cool - where do you see that, in your At&t account online?


----------



## Button Pusher

tcusta00 said:


> Cool - where do you see that, in your At&t account online?


Here is another forum where they have been discussing DF since day 1:http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1397623

Here is the link to check your order status:https://www.wireless.att.com/order_status/order_status


----------



## HighVoltage

ibglowin said:


> Here is a place that will replace your iPhone (or iPod) battery for a lot less than Apple.
> 
> $20 for the battery plus $25 for installation plus shipping. Chris B. can just walk in and wait should he ever need it as its right there in San Antonio!
> 
> http://www.ipodjuice.com/


Might want to consider it right now...The battery on the iPhone has changed. It was a 1400mah on the 1st gen now the 3G seems to be using a 1150mah. Strange choice to reduce the mah when going from an EDGE to 3G phone...


----------



## Button Pusher

I just got an update from the order status site. I now have a tracking number and it is suppose to be in my local AT&T store for pickup tomorrow the 17th by 4:30pm EST. WhooHoo.Now what do I need to have ready before it gets here?Which data package should I have? Do I need MobileMe? Is anyone using that service? I told you the dumb questions would come!


----------



## tcusta00

Button Pusher said:


> Here is another forum where they have been discussing DF since day 1:http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1397623
> 
> Here is the link to check your order status:https://www.wireless.att.com/order_status/order_status


Ah, thanks Jeff.


----------



## Button Pusher

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, thanks Jeff.


You are welcome. Did you end up doing a DF,tcusta?


----------



## tcusta00

Button Pusher said:


> You are welcome. Did you end up doing a DF,tcusta?


I ended up getting on a "will call" list when I went into the store because, at the time, the grossly uninformed (through no fault of her own) order taker thought they'd be getting more in soon ... no one's called and I'm actually thinking of going back and doing the DF thing. The novelty and anticipation factors have cleared my head enough by now to wait even more patiently since they're saying 10-30 days now.


----------



## Lee L

I was waiting till this weekend to avoid the hysteria. Hopefully there will be some somewhere.

How can I check the stock at an Apple Store? I went to the page for the 2 stores here and they both said to check back after 9:00 for tomorrows availablity. Will that spot show that there are some if they are in stock?


----------



## JM Anthony

Button Pusher said:


> Here is another forum where they have been discussing DF since day 1:http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1397623
> 
> Here is the link to check your order status:https://www.wireless.att.com/order_status/order_status


That link didn't have any information for me as of last night even though I ordered my phone last Friday. However, a call late this morning to the AT&T store where I placed my order produced much, much better results. Yep. Phone arrived. Went out, spent about 15 minutes at AT&T getting everything squared up on their end, came home and synced it back at home in about 5 minutes via iTunes.

Wooooo hooooo!! I'm up and running and everything considered, not that much of a hassle.

John


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> I just got an update from the order status site. I now have a tracking number and it is suppose to be in my local AT&T store for pickup tomorrow the 17th by 4:30pm EST. WhooHoo.Now what do I need to have ready before it gets here?Which data package should I have? Do I need MobileMe? Is anyone using that service? I told you the dumb questions would come!


Do you already have AT&T Service? If not, you will need a form of ID and your Social Security number (for the credit check)....

Unlimited data (email and web) is now 'included' in the packages... You just pick how many minutes you need... And you also pick an add-on text message package... Just figure out how many of each of those you use before heading up there, and you'll be good...

MobileMe is mostly geared for those with Macs... But would still work well for those with PC's...

I'm going to use their analogy...  It basically pushes all of your info (contact, calendars, and mail) up into a cloud, and then back down to all of your devices... So that way everything has the same stuff... You can also log into it online from any computer at www.me.com ...

Example... You add an extra phone number to one of your contacts using your computer, it updates it on your iphone (over the air) within seconds... MobileMe is also one of the few ways to get true 'push' email... Meaning you get the mail as soon as it is sent... And you don't have to "check" for them... Push mail also works if you're running exchage, and I think it also works with Yahoo mail...

I do have MobileMe and I love it... It keeps everything the same everywhere... It also gives you 20GB of online storage that can be accessed from anywhere... The cost is $99/year...

Here is another way to also get push everything without a MobileMe account... (thanks to Canis Lupus for finding this)... http://lifehacker.com/398526/set-up-push-email-contacts-and-calendar-on-your-iphone-for-free

Keep the questions coming!


----------



## Button Pusher

JM Anthony said:


> That link didn't have any information for me as of last night even though I ordered my phone last Friday. However, a call late this morning to the AT&T store where I placed my order produced much, much better results. Yep. Phone arrived. Went out, spent about 15 minutes at AT&T getting everything squared up on their end, came home and synced it back at home in about 5 minutes via iTunes.
> 
> Wooooo hooooo!! I'm up and running and everything considered, not that much of a hassle.
> 
> John


Congrats John! Glad you got yours.



AirRocker said:


> Do you already have AT&T Service? If not, you will need a form of ID and your Social Security number (for the credit check)....
> 
> Unlimited data (email and web) is now 'included' in the packages... You just pick how many minutes you need... And you also pick an add-on text message package... Just figure out how many of each of those you use before heading up there, and you'll be good...
> 
> MobileMe is mostly geared for those with Macs... But would still work well for those with PC's...
> 
> I'm going to use their analogy...  It basically pushes all of your info (contact, calendars, and mail) up into a cloud, and then back down to all of your devices... So that way everything has the same stuff... You can also log into it online from any computer at www.me.com ...
> 
> Example... You add an extra phone number to one of your contacts using your computer, it updates it on your iphone (over the air) within seconds... MobileMe is also one of the few ways to get true 'push' email... Meaning you get the mail as soon as it is sent... And you don't have to "check" for them... Push mail also works if you're running exchage, and I think it also works with Yahoo mail...
> 
> I do have MobileMe and I love it... It keeps everything the same everywhere... It also gives you 20GB of online storage that can be accessed from anywhere... The cost is $99/year...
> 
> Here is another way to also get push everything without a MobileMe account... (thanks to Canis Lupus for finding this)... http://lifehacker.com/398526/set-up-push-email-contacts-and-calendar-on-your-iphone-for-free
> 
> Keep the questions coming!


Yes I have AT&T thru work and I have already talked to the store manager about no hassles with putting it on my work account. Thanks for the info. I will have more questions tomorrow for sure.


----------



## tfederov

Ordered mine on Sunday, the phone itself isn't backordered anymore but FRT (I'm assuming the freight?) is. I sure hope I get it before the week is out. I want to ditch the blackberry soooooo bad.

Next thing on my wishlist... Slingbox app for the iPhone.

Edit: Crap. This morning the phone is backordered again.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tfed... I'm also _really_ looking forward to the sling app... I hear it's in the works!!


----------



## tfederov

Okay, AT&T (or is it at&t?) is really messing with me now. It's gone from no backorder to backorder at least three times today!! It's wearing me out! I really need to step back and relax.


----------



## Button Pusher

Ok I picked up my phone around 6pm and I have been having a blast. It is a great phone and I have been on itunes and figured out my email and all the fun stuff. The question I have now is, I'am having trouble sharing ringtones with my wifes Razor.Any suggestions?


----------



## JM Anthony

tfederov said:


> Okay, AT&T (or is it at&t?) is really messing with me now. It's gone from no backorder to backorder at least three times today!! It's wearing me out! I really need to step back and relax.


I suggest you do what I did and call the store where you placed your order. I never received any e-mails when it shipped or arrived and couldn't find status information over the wire.

Good luck.

John


----------



## tfederov

JM Anthony said:


> I suggest you do what I did and call the store where you placed your order. I never received any e-mails when it shipped or arrived and couldn't find status information over the wire.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> John


I will probably do that. Based on your experience it was about a six day turnaround. I ordered on Sunday, 7/13 so I'll give them till Monday and then start harping on them.


----------



## BJM

I'm waiting for my order as well via Direct Fulfillment - 16GB version - signed up 7/11 @ 5PM...


----------



## Chris Blount

I'll tell you this much, once you guys get your new iPhone you are going to love it! Here are a couple of impressions with almost 1 week of use.

1. The Apps store is absolutely fantastic with tons of excellent free stuff (of course you can access that on the 2G phone).

2. Don't worry too much about the battery life. The first charge is the worst. Once you run the battery down a few times and charge it up, the capacity is increased. Just make sure you turn off what you don't need. I leave GPS off and everything else on (including 3G) and I'm getting almost the same life I was getting from my 2G phone. Also turn off auto-brightness and keep the screen brightness down to a comfortable level.

3. Don't expect a huge speed increase from 3G at least right now. On EDGE I was getting about 150kbps. On 3G I'm maxing out at about 400kbps. AT&T is supposed to improve the network so hopefully speeds will increase over time. Call quality is quite good on 3G. Better than the 2G phone.

4. Screen and camera quality are increased. Some are complaining that the screen looks more yellow but actually Apple has adjusted the color temperature to look more natural. For me it looks my vibrant with better contrast. I think the camera lense is a little bigger so pictures are a bit clearer.

Above all, just have fun. The iPhone 3G is nice toy.


----------



## Button Pusher

Chris Blount said:


> I'll tell you this much, once you guys get your new iPhone you are going to love it! Here are a couple of impressions with almost 1 week of use.
> 
> 1. The Apps store is absolutely fantastic with tons of excellent free stuff (of course you can access that on the 2G phone).
> 
> 2. Don't worry too much about the battery life. The first charge is the worst. Once you run the battery down a few times and charge it up, the capacity is increased. Just make sure you turn off what you don't need. I leave GPS off and everything else on (including 3G) and I'm getting almost the same life I was getting from my 2G phone. Also turn off auto-brightness and keep the screen brightness down to a comfortable level.
> 
> 3. Don't expect a huge speed increase from 3G at least right now. On EDGE I was getting about 150kbps. On 3G I'm maxing out at about 400kbps. AT&T is supposed to improve the network so hopefully speeds will increase over time. Call quality is quite good on 3G. Better than the 2G phone.
> 
> 4. Screen and camera quality are increased. Some are complaining that the screen looks more yellow but actually Apple has adjusted the color temperature to look more natural. For me it looks my vibrant with better contrast. I think the camera lense is a little bigger so pictures are a bit clearer.
> 
> Above all, just have fun. The iPhone 3G is nice toy.


Thanks for the tips,Chris. Did you see my question about using Bluetooth to transfer ringtones to my wife's Razor? Also where do you turn GPS off at? Is it location services? Thanks Jeff


----------



## Button Pusher

Oh yeah I forgot to ask how to move less used Apps of the first screen? Did someone say there was a DBSTalk App somewhere? I need to read more of the manual!


----------



## Chris Blount

Button Pusher said:


> Thanks for the tips,Chris. Did you see my question about using Bluetooth to transfer ringtones to my wife's Razor? Also where do you turn GPS off at? Is it location services? Thanks Jeff





Button Pusher said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask how to move less used Apps of the first screen? Did someone say there was a DBSTalk App somewhere? I need to read more of the manual!


Don't know about the ringtone stuff. Never worked with them.

Yes, turning off "Location Services" turns off the GPS.

You are going to love this. You can have more than one home screen. Simply press and hold any icon. They will start to shiver. Now drag the icons you no longer want on your first home screen and drag them to the right edge. The screen will pop to the right and now you have a whole new screen to play with. I think you can have up to 9 screens. You can also move the icons around and delete them.


----------



## HighVoltage

Button Pusher said:


> Thanks for the tips,Chris. Did you see my question about using Bluetooth to transfer ringtones to my wife's Razor? Also where do you turn GPS off at? Is it location services? Thanks Jeff


The iPhone does not support the OBEX file transfer and likely never will. The bluetooth stack on the iPhone is extremely limited.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> The question I have now is, I'am having trouble sharing ringtones with my wifes Razor.Any suggestions?





HighVoltage said:


> The iPhone does not support the OBEX file transfer and likely never will. The bluetooth stack on the iPhone is extremely limited.


HighVoltage is correct.... Basically, right now, the only thing the bluetooth is good for on the iPhone is for a headset...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> Did someone say there was a DBSTalk App somewhere?


What you're thinking of is probably the webclip icon that Chris set up for us... If you add a bookmark for DBSTalk to your home screen, it will show the logo for the site in the icon...


----------



## Button Pusher

HighVoltage said:


> The iPhone does not support the OBEX file transfer and likely never will. The bluetooth stack on the iPhone is extremely limited.


Ok thanks!



AirRocker said:


> What you're thinking of is probably the webclip icon that Chris set up for us... If you add a bookmark for DBSTalk to your home screen, it will show the logo for the site in the icon...


Yes I'am sorry it is a webclip icon.I told you they would be dumb!

Do you all turn off Bluetooth for longer battery life? Where is the setting that changes how long the phone stays on if you have it hooked up to a power source. You know,the setting that you want the phone to go to sleep to save battery but you want it to stay on if it is hooked up to power?


----------



## Button Pusher

Chris Blount said:


> Don't know about the ringtone stuff. Never worked with them.
> 
> Yes, turning off "Location Services" turns off the GPS.
> 
> You are going to love this. You can have more than one home screen. Simply press and hold any icon. They will start to shiver. Now drag the icons you no longer want on your first home screen and drag them to the right edge. The screen will pop to the right and now you have a whole new screen to play with. I think you can have up to 9 screens. You can also move the icons around and delete them.


Perfect,I arranged my icons around.Thanks Chris. How do you delete them?


----------



## Chris Blount

Button Pusher said:


> Perfect,I arranged my icons around.Thanks Chris. How do you delete them?


Press the "X" on the upper left corner of the icon. Some icons you can't delete.


----------



## Button Pusher

AirRocker said:


> What you're thinking of is probably the webclip icon that Chris set up for us... If you add a bookmark for DBSTalk to your home screen, it will show the logo for the site in the icon...


Ok now I have this icon on my home sceen.Thanks AirRocker!


----------



## Button Pusher

How about charging.Do you let the battery run down before you put a charge to it?


----------



## Chris Blount

Button Pusher said:


> How about charging.Do you let the battery run down before you put a charge to it?


I would recommend running it down all the way (to the point you cant even turn it on) at least once a month. This helps condition the battery meter. The rest of the time just charge it up as needed. The battery will not develop a memory.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> How about charging.Do you let the battery run down before you put a charge to it?


That's not really necessary... Lithium Ion batteries are pretty tolerant... I just throw mine on the charger every night before bed... and it usually lasts me all day unless I'm _really_ using the phone...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Button Pusher said:


> Do you all turn off Bluetooth for longer battery life?


Bluetooth should be off by default... It's under Settings>General>Bluetooth... I would definitely leave it off unless you're using a headset...


----------



## Button Pusher

AirRocker said:


> Bluetooth should be off by default... It's under Settings>General>Bluetooth... I would definitely leave it off unless you're using a headset...


I have been using a headset but I try to turn off Bluetooth once I turn off my headset and leave the car.


----------



## tfederov

I'm so jealous I can't play with this toy yet.


----------



## tfederov

It shipped!!!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tfederov said:


> It shipped!!!!!


Congrats man! Keep us posted!


----------



## tfederov

Wife has a hair appointment tomorrow and I have to pick up the kids... *cough* *cough* I may have to go home early. Not feeling too well.


----------



## Button Pusher

tfederov said:


> Wife has a hair appointment tomorrow and I have to pick up the kids... *cough* *cough* I may have to go home early. Not feeling too well.


----------



## dmurphy

HighVoltage said:


> The iPhone does not support the OBEX file transfer and likely never will. The bluetooth stack on the iPhone is extremely limited.


Please excuse the rant for a second, but when Verizon disabled OBEX file transfers, they got torn apart (to this day, I still see folks think of Verizon as 'crippling' their phones...)

But when Apple does it, nobody minds.

Now, I love All Things Apple, and I'm proud to own many Macs, but what makes the iPhone held to a different standard? One would think with a device as insanely cool as the iPhone, that OBEX transfers would be MORE important, not less!

I don't have an iPhone (it doesn't work with CDMA/EVDO technology, so I'm out) but seriously - why isn't OBEX such a big deal on the iPhone when it was such a big deal on all the other phones in the market? What am I missing about iPhone that obviates the need for OBEX? (Or, more succinctly - why was there such a clamor for OBEX in the first place?)


----------



## HighVoltage

dmurphy said:


> Please excuse the rant for a second, but when Verizon disabled OBEX file transfers, they got torn apart (to this day, I still see folks think of Verizon as 'crippling' their phones...)
> 
> But when Apple does it, nobody minds.
> 
> Now, I love All Things Apple, and I'm proud to own many Macs, but what makes the iPhone held to a different standard? One would think with a device as insanely cool as the iPhone, that OBEX transfers would be MORE important, not less!
> 
> I don't have an iPhone (it doesn't work with CDMA/EVDO technology, so I'm out) but seriously - why isn't OBEX such a big deal on the iPhone when it was such a big deal on all the other phones in the market? What am I missing about iPhone that obviates the need for OBEX? (Or, more succinctly - why was there such a clamor for OBEX in the first place?)


There has been plenty of speculation on why it was left out. Most seem to argue that it would allow a means to eventually exploit an exchange of the music/video library of protected content or perhaps ease tethering. I am not sure how a wifi, adhoc connection does not already do that and more effectively. As I recall the later was already exploited with a 3rd party app.

To me it seems Apple just wanted to make sure their product would work 100% with their own bluetooth product line most of which is just simple headsets and audio streaming. They did not want to invest engineering time/$$ into a feature that is not used often among the base users and counted on the idea that most people would overlook the OBEX in favor of other feature sets.

If you consider the sales of the 1st generation and recent sales of the 3G, it seems to me like they were right...so far.


----------



## Lee L

dmurphy said:


> Please excuse the rant for a second, but when Verizon disabled OBEX file transfers, they got torn apart (to this day, I still see folks think of Verizon as 'crippling' their phones...)
> 
> But when Apple does it, nobody minds.
> 
> Now, I love All Things Apple, and I'm proud to own many Macs, but what makes the iPhone held to a different standard? One would think with a device as insanely cool as the iPhone, that OBEX transfers would be MORE important, not less!
> 
> I don't have an iPhone (it doesn't work with CDMA/EVDO technology, so I'm out) but seriously - why isn't OBEX such a big deal on the iPhone when it was such a big deal on all the other phones in the market? What am I missing about iPhone that obviates the need for OBEX? (Or, more succinctly - why was there such a clamor for OBEX in the first place?)


Personally, I do not care about using OBEX to transfer files if there is *a way* to transfer files. With Most Verizon phones (or at least teh 3 I have had), the only way to get a picture off the phone was through Pix Place, which costs money. The only way to get a picture onto the phone (other than with teh camera) is to do a pix message, which costs money. They did not even give you a way to put contacts onto the phone so they can charge a fee to load them on for you. All the while, similar or the exact same phone for other Carriers (RAZR comes to mind) did not have these limits.

At least on the iPhone, you can get things on and off without paying. Even games on the iPhone can be transferred to another phone using iTunes. Verizon makes you buy the game again for each phone.


----------



## HighVoltage

Lee L said:


> Personally, I do not care about using OBEX to transfer files if there is *a way* to transfer files. With Most Verizon phones (or at least teh 3 I have had), the only way to get a picture off the phone was through Pix Place, which costs money. The only way to get a picture onto the phone (other than with teh camera) is to do a pix message, which costs money. They did not even give you a way to put contacts onto the phone so they can charge a fee to load them on for you. All the while, similar or the exact same phone for other Carriers (RAZR comes to mind) did not have these limits.
> 
> At least on the iPhone, you can get things on and off without paying. Even games on the iPhone can be transferred to another phone using iTunes. Verizon makes you buy the game again for each phone.


I seem to recall that even with the Razr the OBEX was crippled if you bought subsidized from a GSM carrier like Cingular/ATT. You had to do a SEEM edit to re-enable. Part of the issue was "forcing" people to purchase java apps from their store. With the OBEX re-enabled and the java app loader re-enabled it was easy to bypass the store and avoid $$ for the data transfer.


----------



## Chris Blount

OK, annoying item #1. Since the LCD screen and the glass are separated (in the 1st Gen iPhone they were attached together), it's now possible to get dust under the glass. I just discovered a small spec that somehow got into the phone. Pretty iritating. 

I'm not going to return the phone but I can see this being a problem for a lot of people.


----------



## HighVoltage

Finally time for me to upgrade to 2.0...

http://blog.iphone-dev.org/


----------



## tcusta00

Chris Blount said:


> OK, annoying item #1. Since the LCD screen and the glass are separated (in the 1st Gen iPhone they were attached together), it's now possible to get dust under the glass. I just discovered a small spec that somehow got into the phone. Pretty irritating.
> 
> I'm not going to return the phone but I can see this being a problem for a lot of people.


I'm very disappointed to hear that it only took a week for this to happen. This has always been a pet peeve of mine, especially with the BB Curve. With the Curve they found the entry point for the dust about 8 months after it launched and sealed it on the new ones and refurbs, but were difficult with warranty replacement for dust issues on the existing ones. At&t claimed it wasn't a covered problem and that if I returned it for another warranteed issue they would charge my account for breaching warranty for the dust - this was actually happening to a lot of people over at blackberryforums.com. I hope they at least do the right thing and cover this on the iPhone if it end up being widespread.

I don't know about you guys, but carrying the phone in my pocket is a non-negotiable. Personally, I'm not a belt holster guy.


----------



## woj027

I'm a little nervous now. I'm carry my new 3G Iphone in my back pocket all the time. No holsters for me either.

Best new App? Shazam. put your I phone up to your radio, CD player, or whatever and it will tell you the song (most of the time) and give you options to view a video on U-tube or buy it on I-tunes.. Creepy but cool.


----------



## Lee L

tcusta00 said:


> I'm very disappointed to hear that it only took a week for this to happen. This has always been a pet peeve of mine, especially with the BB Curve. With the Curve they found the entry point for the dust about 8 months after it launched and sealed it on the new ones and refurbs, but were difficult with warranty replacement for dust issues on the existing ones. At&t claimed it wasn't a covered problem and that if I returned it for another warranteed issue they would charge my account for breaching warranty for the dust - this was actually happening to a lot of people over at blackberryforums.com. I hope they at least do the right thing and cover this on the iPhone if it end up being widespread.
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but carrying the phone in my pocket is a non-negotiable. Personally, I'm not a belt holster guy.


What it sounds like you are saying is that the BB leaked dust and they corrected it, then ATT told you that the dust was not a problem that would get a warranty fix and beyond that, that if you had any other issue, that they would not honor the warrantee because dust was in the phone? Man, that sucks big time. No wonder people hate them.


----------



## tcusta00

Lee L said:


> What it sounds like you are saying is that the BB leaked dust and they corrected it, then ATT told you that the dust was not a problem that would get a warranty fix and beyond that, that if you had any other issue, that they would not honor the warrantee because dust was in the phone? Man, that sucks big time. No wonder people hate them.


Exactly right. They're sorta like DirecTV - I like them as long as I don't have to deal with them. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

woj027 said:


> I'm a little nervous now. I'm carry my new 3G Iphone in my back pocket all the time. No holsters for me either.
> 
> Best new App? Shazam. put your I phone up to your radio, CD player, or whatever and it will tell you the song (most of the time) and give you options to view a video on U-tube or buy it on I-tunes.. Creepy but cool.


Creepy?? :lol: ... It's just matching BPM (beats per minute), etc...


----------



## HighVoltage

AirRocker said:


> Creepy?? :lol: ... It's just matching BPM (beats per minute), etc...


Yep. Theres another app that uses the accelerometers as a pedometer and will match that to the BPM of music already on the phone and play them. I tried it on the treadmill with mixed results...


----------



## Ken S

Is there a way to use the iPhone as a modem yet? Over bluetooth would be best.


----------



## tcusta00

Ken S said:


> Is there a way to use the iPhone as a modem yet? Over bluetooth would be best.


I read somewhere yesterday that tethering was cracked... can't remember if it was Edgadget, BGR or Macrumors... I get them all fed to my phone so I get 'em confused.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> I read somewhere yesterday that tethering was cracked... can't remember if it was Edgadget, BGR or Macrumors... I get them all fed to my phone so I get 'em confused.


Really?? Interesting... Would that require a jailbroken phone I assume? If you have a chance, see if you can find that article..


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> Really?? Interesting... Would that require a jailbroken phone I assume? If you have a chance, see if you can find that article..


Apparently it was Gizmodo... sorry. And yes, it needs to be jailbroken.

http://gizmodo.com/5027420/how-to-tether-your-iphone-3g-to-your-laptop


----------



## Button Pusher

Questions after playing with the iphone.1) How do you close or "x" out of the last page of what you were viewing on the internet using Safari? Does it matter if you leave a page up and let the phone go to sleep? I noticed that when I would do that as soon as I use Safari to get on the internet again the last page I viewed before was still there.
2)Can you get charged an extra charge if your 3G iphone finds and uses a WI-FI from wherever you happen to be ie,hospital,cafe,restaurant etc?


----------



## Chris Blount

woj027 said:


> I'm a little nervous now. I'm carry my new 3G Iphone in my back pocket all the time. No holsters for me either.
> 
> Best new App? Shazam. put your I phone up to your radio, CD player, or whatever and it will tell you the song (most of the time) and give you options to view a video on U-tube or buy it on I-tunes.. Creepy but cool.


I got a chance to play around with this yesterday. What an amazing little app! Best of all its free.


----------



## Chris Blount

Button Pusher said:


> Questions after playing with the iphone.1) How do you close or "x" out of the last page of what you were viewing on the internet using Safari? Does it matter if you leave a page up and let the phone go to sleep? I noticed that when I would do that as soon as I use Safari to get on the internet again the last page I viewed before was still there.
> 2)Can you get charged an extra charge if your 3G iphone finds and uses a WI-FI from wherever you happen to be ie,hospital,cafe,restaurant etc?


1. Basically you can't close the only remaining page in safari. What I do is leave a google page there in case I need it. Doesn't matter if you leave a page up and let the phone go to sleep.

2. No, you will not get charged an extra charge if the iPhone finds a hotspot. The hotspots that cost money usually require a password. Many are free these days in restarants and bars.


----------



## Button Pusher

Chris Blount said:


> 1. Basically you can't close the only remaining page in safari. What I do is leave a google page there in case I need it. Doesn't matter if you leave a page up and let the phone go to sleep.
> 
> 2. No, you will not get charged an extra charge if the iPhone finds a hotspot. The hotspots that cost money usually require a password. Many are free these days in restarants and bars.


Thanks Chris. I also started opening Google just to have it the page left open.

What was the deal about AT&T or was it Apple and the false reports about they were offering free WiFi Hotspots? I forget where or at what restaurant. I assume these were the Hotspots you were referring to that need a password?


----------



## HighVoltage

AirRocker said:


> Really?? Interesting... Would that require a jailbroken phone I assume? If you have a chance, see if you can find that article..


For 1st gen:
http://www.hackthatphone.com/114/tethering_iphone_on_windows.html

For 3G:
http://cre.ations.net/blog/post/how-to-tether-your-iphone-3g-and-browse-the-web-using-your-3g-co


----------



## BubblePuppy

HighVoltage said:


> http://www.hackthatphone.com/114/tethering_iphone_on_windows.html


From what I have read your service provider is legaly obligated to give you the unlock code if you ask them for it. I was told there is no need to pay for unlock codes. 
I did call ATT for the unlock for my Blackberry curve and she asked me why, Isaid I was going out of the country and she said that wasn't good enough reason so I am going to try again and just say either that I just want it or I am going to buy a different phone and I want to sell this one. Hope it works.


----------



## Lee L

Button Pusher said:


> Thanks Chris. I also started opening Google just to have it the page left open.
> 
> What was the deal about AT&T or was it Apple and the false reports about they were offering free WiFi Hotspots? I forget where or at what restaurant. I assume these were the Hotspots you were referring to that need a password?


AT&T has mistakenly announed or put a page up about free Wifi for iPhone users a couple of times. They even turned it on the first time, then right about the time that people discovered that any mobile device whose browser reported itself as Mobile Safari could get the free service, it was turned off.

It certainly looks like they will eventually offer the service to iPhone users.

Currently any ATT home internet subscriber can also get the free Wifi by putting their home login info into the page that pops up at ATT access points.


----------



## HighVoltage

BubblePuppy said:


> From what I have read your service provider is legaly obligated to give you the unlock code if you ask them for it. I was told there is no need to pay for unlock codes.
> I did call ATT for the unlock for my Blackberry curve and she asked me why, Isaid I was going out of the country and she said that wasn't good enough reason so I am going to try again and just say either that I just want it or I am going to buy a different phone and I want to sell this one. Hope it works.


I am not quite sure what that has to do with the link I posted...but maybe you are confusing jalibrake and unlock. Jailbrake simply allows you access to the OS filesystem. Unlock works on the baseband and allows you to use your phone with any GSM provider.

As far as unlocking, there is usually a timeframe only after which you can request the unlock code, like 30 or 60 days into contract. Also sometimes the process is a bit of a nightmare. The last time I requested the unlock for a motorola phone from ATT, they (CSR) told me they would have to contact ATT tech support who would then contact Motorola who would then re-contact ATT tech support (when they got around to it) and then ATT tech support would give it to the CSR (when tech support felt like it). ATT CSR claimed they had no "direct" contact with ATT tech support (i.e phone #) it was a request through "the system". So neither I nor ATT CSR could contact ATT tech to get a status. Despite repeated attempts, at no time would an ATT CSR give me a deadline on when it would be provided. It was always "wait and see". Despicable..
This nonsense went on for 4 weeks until I finally recvd the unlock.

IMHO, As far as the 1st gen iPhone is considered you are better off using something like the PwngeTool/WinPwn to unlock it then try to go thru ATT. The 3G jailbrake thru PwngeTool 2.0.1 was just released a few days ago. The 3G unlock is still in the works..


----------



## BubblePuppy

Thanks for explanation. 
You are correct. I did not know the difference. I thought the two were one in the same.



HighVoltage said:


> I am not quite sure what that has to do with the link I posted...but maybe you are confusing jalibrake and unlock. Jailbrake simply allows you access to the OS filesystem. Unlock works on the baseband and allows you to use your phone with any GSM provider.
> 
> As far as unlocking, there is usually a timeframe only after which you can request the unlock code, like 30 or 60 days into contract. Also sometimes the process is a bit of a nightmare. The last time I requested the unlock for a motorola phone from ATT, they (CSR) told me they would have to contact ATT tech support who would then contact Motorola who would then re-contact ATT tech support (when they got around to it) and then ATT tech support would give it to the CSR (when tech support felt like it). ATT CSR claimed they had no "direct" contact with ATT tech support (i.e phone #) it was a request through "the system". So neither I nor ATT CSR could contact ATT tech to get a status. Despite repeated attempts, at no time would an ATT CSR give me a deadline on when it would be provided. It was always "wait and see". Despicable..
> This nonsense went on for 4 weeks until I finally recvd the unlock.
> 
> IMHO, As far as the 1st gen iPhone is considered you are better off using something like the PwngeTool/WinPwn to unlock it then try to go thru ATT. The 3G jailbrake thru PwngeTool 2.0.1 was just released a few days ago. The 3G unlock is still in the works..


----------



## BubblePuppy

HighVoltage said:


> As far as unlocking, there is usually a timeframe only after which you can request the unlock code, like 30 or 60 days into contract. Also sometimes the process is a bit of a nightmare. The last time I requested the unlock for a motorola phone from ATT, they (CSR) told me they would have to contact ATT tech support who would then contact Motorola who would then re-contact ATT tech support (when they got around to it) and then ATT tech support would give it to the CSR (when tech support felt like it). ATT CSR claimed they had no "direct" contact with ATT tech support (i.e phone #) it was a request through "the system". So neither I nor ATT CSR could contact ATT tech to get a status. Despite repeated attempts, at no time would an ATT CSR give me a deadline on when it would be provided. It was always "wait and see". Despicable..
> This nonsense went on for 4 weeks until I finally recvd the unlock.


Well I called ATT to get the unlock code for my Curve but unless I had the international roaming package ATT can't give it to me. So I just went to a popular web site and bought it for $15.
Oh well.


----------



## bjamin82

Did they ever change the date of purchase for the first gen iphone users? last time i checked it was may 27th... i bought my wife hers on like the 15th.


----------



## Button Pusher

Lee L said:


> AT&T has mistakenly announed or put a page up about free Wifi for iPhone users a couple of times. They even turned it on the first time, then right about the time that people discovered that any mobile device whose browser reported itself as Mobile Safari could get the free service, it was turned off.
> 
> It certainly looks like they will eventually offer the service to iPhone users.
> 
> Currently any ATT home internet subscriber can also get the free Wifi by putting their home login info into the page that pops up at ATT access points.


How will you know when it is an AT&T access point? When it asks for AT&T login info I suppose? I guess than if your iphone will automatically get on a WiFi Hotspot without entering any info than it is free like Chris said.


----------



## Ken S

HighVoltage said:


> For 1st gen:
> http://www.hackthatphone.com/114/tethering_iphone_on_windows.html
> 
> For 3G:
> http://cre.ations.net/blog/post/how-to-tether-your-iphone-3g-and-browse-the-web-using-your-3g-co


Thank you...although I think the procedure falls into the too big a pain in the butt for quick use in an airport, etc. I'm really surprised a supposed "advanced" device doesn't offer this type of functionality.


----------



## HighVoltage

Ken S said:


> Thank you...although I think the procedure falls into the too big a pain in the butt for quick use in an airport, etc.


YMMV, it only takes me one minute.



> I'm really surprised a supposed "advanced" device doesn't offer this type of functionality.


doesnt offer? You mean it does not have some sort of prepackaged, all-in-one, just-hit-go application? I am not surprised...it does not exist for any phone. Carriers do not want you to do this. They would rather you purchase one of their PC cards and charge you > 2x the rate as compared to the iPhone data plan...


----------



## tcusta00

For all of you on direct fulfillment timeouts like me...

http://www.herebethedragons.com/queue.php

Stumbled across this on macrumors.com forums. You enter your zip and your order number and then in the starting order number field subtract a few dozen to see when people have been getting their orders.

I don't know where this info is derived from but at least my order info and name is accurate... Creepy.

Here is what the output looks like:



Code:


Who	        Order #	Order Date	Ship/Queue#	Ship Date
JOEL JOHNSON	4500	07/16/08 	shipped	07/25/08 1 1 0 F 2 PHONE
CAROL MANNING   4501	07/17/08 	shipped	07/25/08 1 1 0 FDE51 2 PHONE
RICHARD SIMS	4502	07/17/08 	1	
SUSAN HERDEGEN	4503	07/17/08 	2

I'm number 28 on my list, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## funhouse69

I ordered mine from an AT&T Store two weeks ago, they said it would be a week to 10 days. They also said that I would get an e-mail when it ships from the "Mother Ship" and I would get a call from the store when it arrives. I can say that I didn't get either but I tracked it online through the website mentioned on the slip so I went to pick it up today, they were kind of surprised that I knew it had come in. Then I heard the silliest thing ever - I would have gotten a call when the sales person that I ordered it from came in (he was off today). I said so if he didn't work until next week I wouldn't hear until then? He said YES!!! Seriously???

Anyway I was with Verizon for EVER and switched over just to get this new 3G iPhone. I went from the Voyager to the 16GB Black iPhone. They were unable to transfer over my address book, they said they didn't have the proper cable. I left the store and by the time I got home the unit was locked up solid as if it was powered off and wouldn't come back on. I called the store and they basically told me that I was SOL since they don't have any additional units in stock and knew nothing about troubleshooting them. I looked online and figured out how to reset it which worked and so far it has been working ok but its only been a few hours. 

Now I get to work and have no signal whatsoever in either 3G or Edge. With Verizon I had full signal. 

Want to hear the craziest thing? I work in an AT&T Building!!! How's that for irony??? Talk about a serious letdown.


----------



## Lee L

tcusta00 said:


> For all of you on direct fulfillment timeouts like me...
> 
> http://www.herebethedragons.com/queue.php
> 
> Stumbled across this on macrumors.com forums. You enter your zip and your order number and then in the starting order number field subtract a few dozen to see when people have been getting their orders.
> 
> I don't know where this info is derived from but at least my order info and name is accurate... Creepy.
> 
> Here is what the output looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Who	        Order #	Order Date	Ship/Queue#	Ship Date
> JOEL JOHNSON	4500	07/16/08 	shipped	07/25/08 1 1 0 F 2 PHONE
> CAROL MANNING   4501	07/17/08 	shipped	07/25/08 1 1 0 FDE51 2 PHONE
> RICHARD SIMS	4502	07/17/08 	1
> SUSAN HERDEGEN	4503	07/17/08 	2
> 
> I'm number 28 on my list, for whatever that's worth.


You need to keep putting higher numbers in the beginning field until you get no unfilled orders, then you will have an accurate number.

Since one of the ways you can search for orders is based on the 5 digit number and the store Zip, the site just increments the number and slaps all the returns into the page you get. You could do the same thing manually, but the page script does it for you.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta... got your phone yet?? :sure:


----------



## Lee L

FYI, ATT put a CAPTCHA on the order lookup page late last night so the scripts are dead now.

Based on what I could see before, it looks like I should get mine in a day or 2 though.


----------



## ibglowin

The ATT order script is working again! They added a query to pull in the CAPTCHA.


----------



## tcusta00

ibglowin said:


> The ATT order script is working again! They added a query to pull in the CAPTCHA.


Nice catch - I was about to delete that bookmark, too! It takes even longer now but at least it works. I moved up about 15 places today.


----------



## Lee L

I can't beleive how inefective the CAPTCHA is. I had no idea.

My 8 gig phone finally shipped last night at 6:30 so I will hopefully have it tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

We ordered a 16GB Black on Friday 7/18 after a 200 mile RT to the Apple store that turned into an ugly fiasco. It shipped last night is out for delivery this AM!

I have an 8GB 2G phone and this one is for our daughter who is a film editor out in Burbank, CA. The only way to add her to our family plan is if we purchased the phone and sent it to her. She lives about a block away from the Apple store in the Glendale Mall but couldn't go pick up one on her own. Crazy.


----------



## Chris Blount

There is an app available now where you can wirelessly tether your iPhone to a laptop or iMac. What that means is that you can surf the net on a laptop using the iPhone 3G (or EDGE) internet connection.

I have already tried it. It works well. What you basically do is setup the iPhone as a proxy. It's actually quite fast. I did a speed test and it gave me 800kbps.

You can search for the app under the name "Netshare".


----------



## Doug Brott

So are the kinks worked out of this phone yet?


----------



## Ken S

HighVoltage said:


> YMMV, it only takes me one minute.
> 
> doesnt offer? You mean it does not have some sort of prepackaged, all-in-one, just-hit-go application? I am not surprised...it does not exist for any phone. Carriers do not want you to do this. They would rather you purchase one of their PC cards and charge you > 2x the rate as compared to the iPhone data plan...


Actually, all it would take is a more complete Bluetooth stack incorporating DUN. (as well as thing like BT keyboards) You find that on many phones less "advanced" than the iPhone. This has nothing to do with costs as many would be more than willing to pay for the service. Yes, you can get a card, but it's another device to carry around. Many of the information you read on this matter point to Apple being the ones that decided not to provide that functionality.

The other issue I have with the method described is that it requires you to change the settings to incorporate the new proxy server. That means change the settings of your web browser, Skype, AIM and other dedicated net apps. Then, of course, you have to remember to change it back later. This isn't something you want non-technical folks doing. Is it the end of the world? No...but isn't Apple all about making it easy? In this case they haven't.

I'm not an Apple hater...I think the iPhone is basically good. I owned the entire Newton line which still stands up in many ways to todays modern PDAs/tablets and have had a Mac or two...they just slipped up, or are technically constrained in some way on this issue.

Recently a company made an application that simplifies this process on the iPhone side and strangely it was yanked from the App store and then put back. It would be nice if the people at JuneFabrics could create their application for the iPhone.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> There is an app available now where you can wirelessly tether your iPhone to a laptop or iMac. What that means is that you can surf the net on a laptop using the iPhone 3G (or EDGE) internet connection.
> 
> I have already tried it. It works well. What you basically do is setup the iPhone as a proxy. It's actually quite fast. I did a speed test and it gave me 800kbps.
> 
> You can search for the app under the name "Netshare".


WOW!!! That is awesome Chris... Thanks for sharing!! I'm going to go download that right now...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> There is an app available now where you can wirelessly tether your iPhone to a laptop or iMac. What that means is that you can surf the net on a laptop using the iPhone 3G (or EDGE) internet connection.
> 
> I have already tried it. It works well. What you basically do is setup the iPhone as a proxy. It's actually quite fast. I did a speed test and it gave me 800kbps.
> 
> You can search for the app under the name "Netshare".





AirRocker said:


> WOW!!! That is awesome Chris... Thanks for sharing!! I'm going to go download that right now...


hmmm... are you sure the app is still available? I can't seem to find anything under Netshare??


----------



## tcusta00

AirRocker said:


> hmmm... are you sure the app is still available? I can't seem to find anything under Netshare??


I read on Engadget that it's been pulled a few times...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tcusta00 said:


> I read on Engadget that it's been pulled a few times...


aww man.. hopefully they'll put it back up so I can grab it...

here's the developers reply as posted on macrumors...



> We're not quite sure why Apple took down the application yet, we've received no communication from Apple thus far. NetShare did not violate any of the Developer or AppStore agreements. We're hoping we'll get some feedback from Apple tomorrow. Sorry to all the folks that couldn't get it in time. We'll do our best to try to get the application back onto the AppStore if at all possible. At the very least, I would hope Apple will allow it in countries where the provider does permit tethering.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

And for anyone lucky enough to snag the app... here are some very nicely detailed instructions on setting it up... http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ng_your_iphones_connection_with_netshare.html


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah bummer. It's been pulled again. Hopefully it will be back up soon unless Apple pulled the plug for good.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I'm still watching for it...  

No luck yet...


----------



## Button Pusher

I want it too!


----------



## HighVoltage

Ken S said:


> Actually, all it would take is a more complete Bluetooth stack incorporating DUN. (as well as thing like BT keyboards) You find that on many phones less "advanced" than the iPhone. This has nothing to do with costs as many would be more than willing to pay for the service. Yes, you can get a card, but it's another device to carry around. Many of the information you read on this matter point to Apple being the ones that decided not to provide that functionality.


Why would you choose to put more work into Bluetooth when you already have an adhoc wifi connection available?

It is about costs or rather profits. Eventually ATT may offer it as an additional service for the iPhone, but right now it is not allowed. The current data plan rate for a 3G iPhone is $30.00 for up to 3 gigabytes per month (it may be as much as 5, I dont recall). If you look at other "tetherable" phones that are allowed you will also notice that the fees begin @ $15.00 under their PAM (phone-as-modem) plans and have restrictions in the megabytes.

http://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/solutions/wireless-laptop/phones-as-modems.jsp

Notice that a comparable data plan of $24.99 gives you 10 megabytes and the $34.99 plan gives you a whopping 20 megabytes. So for $30.00 at 3000 megabytes, I can see why ATT got Apple to pull the app...



> The other issue I have with the method described is that it requires you to change the settings to incorporate the new proxy server. That means change the settings of your web browser, Skype, AIM and other dedicated net apps. Then, of course, you have to remember to change it back later. This isn't something you want non-technical folks doing. Is it the end of the world? No...but isn't Apple all about making it easy? In this case they haven't.


Apple is not in any way a part of this, except as a file server to host the application. Have you tried the Netshare app? Its not the most elegant solution either...



> Recently a company made an application that simplifies this process on the iPhone side and strangely it was yanked from the App store and then put back. It would be nice if the people at JuneFabrics could create their application for the iPhone.


If you consider the carriers policies then the reasoning does not seem so strange..


----------



## HighVoltage

Doug Brott said:


> So are the kinks worked out of this phone yet?


I think the recent release of 2.0.1 is helping but there are probably still a few more to iron out...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

HighVoltage said:


> I think the recent release of 2.0.1 is helping but there are probably still a few more to iron out...


Definitely a few more kinks to iron out... but 2.0.1 solved one of my biggest problems... the lag while typing a text message...


----------



## Chris Blount

Agree, the new software has helped.

After much experimentation it's pretty obvious to me that the biggest battery hog function is 3G. When I leave the phone on EDGE, it lasts for more than double the time.

I've pretty much resorted now to only using 3G when I need it or when I know I will be able to charge the phone at some point during the same day.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Chris Blount said:


> Agree, the new software has helped.
> 
> After much experimentation it's pretty obvious to me that the biggest battery hog function is 3G. When I leave the phone on EDGE, it lasts for more than double the time.
> 
> I've pretty much resorted now to only using 3G when I need it or when I know I will be able to charge the phone at some point during the same day.


Is it a very noticeable difference from Edge to 3G?

I use EVDO and it is pretty good. I wonder how EVDO compares against 3G..... Yes I would reckon one of you know the answer already... How about sharing?


----------



## HighVoltage

Jason Nipp said:


> Is it a very noticeable difference from Edge to 3G?
> 
> I use EVDO and it is pretty good. I wonder how EVDO compares against 3G..... Yes I would reckon one of you know the answer already... How about sharing?


EVDO is a 3G. I am guessing you mean to compare ATT's HSPA to Verizon's EVDO? HSPA is theoretically MUCH faster and also allows simultaneous voice and data. Your experience is likely to differ depending on what platform you are using to test those speeds...


----------



## Ken S

HighVoltage said:


> Why would you choose to put more work into Bluetooth when you already have an adhoc wifi connection available?
> 
> It is about costs or rather profits. Eventually ATT may offer it as an additional service for the iPhone, but right now it is not allowed. The current data plan rate for a 3G iPhone is $30.00 for up to 3 gigabytes per month (it may be as much as 5, I dont recall). If you look at other "tetherable" phones that are allowed you will also notice that the fees begin @ $15.00 under their PAM (phone-as-modem) plans and have restrictions in the megabytes.
> 
> http://www.wireless.att.com/businesscenter/solutions/wireless-laptop/phones-as-modems.jsp
> 
> Notice that a comparable data plan of $24.99 gives you 10 megabytes and the $34.99 plan gives you a whopping 20 megabytes. So for $30.00 at 3000 megabytes, I can see why ATT got Apple to pull the app...
> 
> Apple is not in any way a part of this, except as a file server to host the application. Have you tried the Netshare app? Its not the most elegant solution either...
> 
> If you consider the carriers policies then the reasoning does not seem so strange..


The reason I suggest Bluetooth is because the WiFi network requires people changing the proxy settings on all their apps and then having to change them back. This isn't something you want employees attempting. The Netshare app is basically doing the Ad Hoc network as well it's just a hack.

Bluetooth is already on the phone and works well for PAM solutions...they just didn't include a full bluetooth implementation which is a shame. It's not just the Bluetooth DUN that is missing...support for Bluetooth keyboards also isn't there.

When I said it wasn't about the costs...I meant to me. I would pay for the capability as would many others. I'm not suggesting it should just come as part of the unlimited data.

You state AT&T may enable this function...well...Apple is going to have to participate and make the phone truly capable of doing PAM...it's not right now.

Anyway, the lack of this capability is the reason I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## Chris Blount

Apple has issued a recall on the charger unit for the iPhone 3G. You can have them mail you a new charger or drop by the Apple store to pick one up (after October 10th).

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/09/19alert.html


----------



## tfederov

Chris Blount said:


> Apple has issued a recall on the charger unit for the iPhone 3G. You can have them mail you a new charger or drop by the Apple store to pick one up (after October 10th).
> 
> http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/09/19alert.html


I was just about to post this. I ordered one for my iPhone, but I bought two separately. I'm going to have to walk those into the store.


----------



## tfederov

Anyone else noticing Safari crashing more since the upgrade?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tfederov said:


> Anyone else noticing Safari crashing more since the upgrade?


Mine crashed out a good bit before the update... I would just be browsing, and all the sudden sent back to the home screen... So I was hoping that was fixed in this last update...

I haven't been on Safari much since the update... but I'll probably need it a good bit this week... So I'll pay attention and report back...


----------



## Brandon428

I had mine pwned but I went a head and updated for better 3G reception. It didn't improve the reception for me at all but the battery life did improve quite noticeably. It crashed on me once since the update.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tfederov said:


> Anyone else noticing Safari crashing more since the upgrade?


Had Safari crash this afternoon...


----------



## Lee L

Safari has crashed a few times on me, both before and after 2.1. Hard to say if it is doing it any more after 2.1, but it certainly does not seem any better than before.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

tfederov said:


> Anyone else noticing Safari crashing more since the upgrade?





AirRocker said:


> Had Safari crash this afternoon...


I've had a few more... 

:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> Apple has issued a recall on the charger unit for the iPhone 3G. You can have them mail you a new charger or drop by the Apple store to pick one up (after October 10th).
> 
> http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2008/09/19alert.html


Just got this as a text message...


----------

